# Landed today... the Journey begins...



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Landed here on the 7th of Sepbember. Malaysian Airlines was great in terms of connectivity. The Bangalore-KL flight is a new flight with just 10 passengers! The best international flight I have ever had. I landed in Sydney at 8 am. Immigration was a breeze and so was Customs. An Iranian cabbie drove me to my destination. We are talking about life in Australia and he did mention that although he considers Aussies to be mildly racist, he still considers Australia to be the best country in the world.
I moved into a shared accomodation which I had managed to book from India with some difficulty. Costs me $190 per week and we are 4 people in a 2 Bedroom apartment.

I managed to get the Bank a/c activated with Commonwealth Bank. They were great. Not sure whether they were extra nice because I had wiretransferred 18K or they are generally so nice. He gave me advice on mobile phone options, Banking in Australia in general and many other things... he spent a good one and a half hour! CBA, in general, has been very responsive to me from the time I opened the account from India.
I got into a bit of a bother with Adaptors. I am carrying 4 'Universal Adaptors' by MX from India. They are totally useless. They don't fit well at all. i finally got a couple of them from a local Indian store close by. Cost me $5 per adaptor. I had earlier gone to a big Electrical store in the city centre and did not find any. So my advice is just pick up a customized 'India to Australia' adaptor from Indian stores in Australia.

I find Sydney very expensive. Food, Train Services are all pretty much higher than those of other (developed) countries... I suddenly began to feel whether all this jump is financially worth the while.... let me see...
The prepaid mobile options are quite crazy. I went and bought an optus sim from woolworths and called up optus to register. They told me that calling to India from that card would be $2 a minute because the SIM card from Woolworth caters mainly to the local call market! The SIM is of no use to me. Plan to buy one more 'proper' sIM card. 

For India calls, I believe Lyca is the best.
Next week- Jobs Opportunities!


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Landed here on the 7th of Sepbember. Malaysian Airlines was great in terms of connectivity. The Bangalore-KL flight is a new flight with just 10 passengers! The best international flight I have ever had. I landed in Sydney at 8 am. Immigration was a breeze and so was Customs. An Iranian cabbie drove me to my destination. We are talking about life in Australia and he did mention that although he considers Aussies to be mildly racist, he still considers Australia to be the best country in the world.
> I moved into a shared accomodation which I had managed to book from India with some difficulty. Costs me $190 per week and we are 4 people in a 2 Bedroom apartment.
> 
> I managed to get the Bank a/c activated with Commonwealth Bank. They were great. Not sure whether they were extra nice because I had wiretransferred 18K or they are generally so nice. He gave me advice on mobile phone options, Banking in Australia in general and many other things... he spent a good one and a half hour! CBA, in general, has been very responsive to me from the time I opened the account from India.
> ...


If you are in Sydney, I will catch you in 6 months time .

Nice post by the way.....


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Landed here on the 7th of Sepbember. Malaysian Airlines was great in terms of connectivity. The Bangalore-KL flight is a new flight with just 10 passengers! The best international flight I have ever had. I landed in Sydney at 8 am. Immigration was a breeze and so was Customs. An Iranian cabbie drove me to my destination. We are talking about life in Australia and he did mention that although he considers Aussies to be mildly racist, he still considers Australia to be the best country in the world.
> I moved into a shared accomodation which I had managed to book from India with some difficulty. Costs me $190 per week and we are 4 people in a 2 Bedroom apartment.
> 
> I managed to get the Bank a/c activated with Commonwealth Bank. They were great. Not sure whether they were extra nice because I had wiretransferred 18K or they are generally so nice. He gave me advice on mobile phone options, Banking in Australia in general and many other things... he spent a good one and a half hour! CBA, in general, has been very responsive to me from the time I opened the account from India.
> ...


Good Luck Bangalg. Keep penning your experiences.


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

All the best bangalg


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

1. Australia is not racist, nowhere is perfect, every place has goods and bads but definitely people are not racist.
2. Expensive, yes, but it is totally worth it, give yourself time, once you have a job, you will start adjusting 
3. Bank people are always nice to you, probably you are used to the Indian standards but get used to smiling faces and things being done in a jiff
4. I told you, look for swiss army/military ones, they come for 350 INR and work fine


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Landed here on the 7th of Sepbember. Malaysian Airlines was great in terms of connectivity. The Bangalore-KL flight is a new flight with just 10 passengers! The best international flight I have ever had. I landed in Sydney at 8 am. Immigration was a breeze and so was Customs. An Iranian cabbie drove me to my destination. We are talking about life in Australia and he did mention that although he considers Aussies to be mildly racist, he still considers Australia to be the best country in the world.
> I moved into a shared accomodation which I had managed to book from India with some difficulty. Costs me $190 per week and we are 4 people in a 2 Bedroom apartment.
> 
> I managed to get the Bank a/c activated with Commonwealth Bank. They were great. Not sure whether they were extra nice because I had wiretransferred 18K or they are generally so nice. He gave me advice on mobile phone options, Banking in Australia in general and many other things... he spent a good one and a half hour! CBA, in general, has been very responsive to me from the time I opened the account from India.
> ...


Welcome to Australia. It will take sometime to get adjusted to the prices here . But I agree to the point that Sydney is the most expensive city of Australia. And very crowded too. But, the opportunities are equally more. You will surely secure a job well within the time frame. All the very best!

On the mobile plans, I suggest don't take any of the Lyca or the Lebara sim cards. The network is pathetic. Most of the times, you will hear the modem/fax sound once the call is connected. The call gets dropped off many times during the conversation. They cliam that the call is 2c/min but there is always a flagfall when the call is connected initially. It will be around 25-28c. So, if the call get dropped and if we call again, we will be again charged with the flagfall. So all in all, I (rather we) never had a good experience with this connection.

Another option to take calling cards to India. You can purchase them online using your bank debit card. You will get around 8 hrs of talk time / card. If you buy the calling cards from indian stores, you will be charged $10. If you buy online, the price will be less. You will sometimes get 3 for $21. They give good offers. 

Even the recharging of Lebara, if you do it from the stores, you will get $10 for $10. But, if you do it online, you will be $11 for $10 recharge.

Just be careful and research well before taking a connection.

Once again, congratulations on your move and all the very best for your furture endeavors 

Cheers.


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

hey bangalg,
welcome to Oz n sydney.
cheers!!
PRS


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome buddy .. and Best of luck.. Hopefully my grant will come soon and we will get a chance to meet


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Bangalg,
Thanks for sharing your experiences and knowledge. It will surely help people like me who will be flying on receiving the grant. Good to know that you had a good flight. Might as well consider Malaysian when I fly down to Oz. All the very best for your job search!

Keep us updated


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Day 2- in better shape now. I realised there were so many grammatical mistakes in my earlier post- caused by my grogginess!
Staying with 3 other Indian techies- one a PR, another a Citizen heading back and another on 457. So I get disparate views and that is a good thing.
From my very limited experience so far, I do think Australia has its negatives and a good number of positives. The normal cribs here are about the medical system, the fear that our kids when they grow up will become as 'wayward' as the adolescents here (in terms of binge drinking, and other activities that may not be considered proper by 'Indians'), the Police (who are not too harsh on muggers and drunks who turn violent). No value judgments here; I am just echoing what I heard. 

My own views are that- one should not expect Australia to be like USA. Aus is much smaller in scale. It does not have the advantage of 'volumes'- in terms of Population, spread of cities, heterogeneity of people. In terms of job prospects, there are few players offering most of the jobs- at least in my case, the financial services has 4-5 big players from where all IT and Operations jobs emanate. This means, if the going is good, it is great... otherwise... ??? Also, I don't think Australia is really a multicultural melting pot like the USA... or for that matter even the UK. These are just initial views of mine- I may be wrong.

I am currently pondering whether it is better for me to move to Melbourne... I am not really liking it in Sydney althought it is too early to conclude. Life in Sydney appears to be mechanical and not too much greenery around. The weather is great, though- it is like Bangalore minus 5C.


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Anj1976, I am white and English and I can assure you Australia is a very openly racist country! If you don't accept that then I think you are blinded by something called denial! It may not be as malicious as some places it is an ingrained trait that is almost subliminal in its execution!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Johnat, which place is perfect? The positives here are mroe than the negatives, in last one and half year that I have been here, I have not had any issues or been treated badly. Maybe I have not met the wrong people and one and half year is not too much time to figure the place or people.

Probably i end up ignoring those who are racist. In my opinion, no place is perfect and not everyone thinks the way you do. If you block your mind and keep thinking all activities around are racist then yes you might feel it in teh air, but if you start ignoring the bad elements, everyone and everything looks nice.

Not sure if I am making sense but no, i am not blinded, I am a very positive person and i dont judge people or a place by one off incident


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fortunately anj1976 you are right, not every place is perfect and to ignore racism in any form makes you complicit in it! It is not a one off occurrence as you glibly suggest that I may have encountered but any everyday problem here in Australia, particularly in the workplace, and you are right again, it is still a great place to be! I'd much rather be here right now than back in England!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Johnat I suppose I dont see things right now because I have seen worse. Coming from India I have seen what racism actually means, what happens here isn't really racism but since you come from a developed country, it might come as a surprise to you. To me it is normal or perhaps much less than what i have seen back in India


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

In that case Anj I feel for you!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thankfully it has never happened to me, in India or here in Australia. It might have happened a few times that people look at you with those eyes as if wanting to say, you dont belong here, all one has to do is smile back and move on and forget it ever happened.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats, Bangalg, on making the move! I just left Melbourne yesterday (am back in the US now). Found a rental house, visited my daughter's new school, etc. Will be moving the family in mid-October. 

I know the first day I arrived in Melbourne, I went through some "what am I thinking???" feelings as I rode in the taxi from the airport to Point Cook. The drive from the airport was very industrial looking, and frankly depressing. The next day I felt better, but had some ups and downs over the next two weeks (that's how long my trip was). I think in general its natural for us to form a mental image of what life will be like when we land, and the reality is NEVER going to match up with that image, so it is a little off-putting. I knew to expect this, but went through some highs and lows anyway. 

The weather didn't help, it being 8 and 9 degrees most mornings. Had a few really beautiful days in the 17-19 degree range, though - gorgeous! 

Finding a rental was difficult (because I had to find one that would allow pets, as we're bringing our pets with us). But finally secured one literally the day before I came home. WHEW! 

re: melting pot - I was very happy to see that the school my daughter will be going to has children enrolled from all over the world - they had a world map in the reception area that showed how many kids from each country. Makes me happy that my kids will be in a multi-national and cultural school environment. 

I am still going through "sticker shock" re: prices (for everything). Quite a bit more expensive than the US. Like others have said, I'm sure we will get used to it. 

So good to read about others I "know" from this forum making the final move.  Congrats again, keep your chin up, and best of luck to you!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice update from everyone who posted here! 

If all goes well, I'm planning a reccie trip on December....


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Johnat I suppose I dont see things right now because I have seen worse. Coming from India I have seen what racism actually means, what happens here isn't really racism but since you come from a developed country, it might come as a surprise to you. To me it is normal or perhaps much less than what i have seen back in India



I agree with Anj. 

Sometimes what one person identifies as "racism" may not necessarily be racist according to who's looking at it. For instance, I came across someone from another forum who said that the sticker, "If you don't like it in Australia, go home" is racist. Personally, I don't think it's racist or even hateful. We have the same slogan in the US - "America, love it or leave it" - and that has nothing to do with racism or hatred, but more about assimilation. 

Maybe if johnat21 can provide some examples as to what he's seen or heard, then we can analyze if it's racism or not. But even if it's really racism, a few people's opinions shouldn't matter to you anymore than your opinion should matter to them. As long as they don't hurt you, you're good to go


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone , sorry for making such a statement . 
We the Indians are one of the most racist country and we hate each other for various reasons , I do agree that certain section of Aussies are racist but that no way affects my day to day life and work .


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome to Ozland bro...
Try Lycamobile or Lebara prepaid..
they have fantastic offers going on....Lycamobile has a $24/month deal in which you can make unlimited local calls and their call rates for India are 1cent/min(mobile) and ABSOLUTELY FREE for landlines..(flagfall of 29 cent applies)...



bangalg said:


> Landed here on the 7th of Sepbember. Malaysian Airlines was great in terms of connectivity. The Bangalore-KL flight is a new flight with just 10 passengers! The best international flight I have ever had. I landed in Sydney at 8 am. Immigration was a breeze and so was Customs. An Iranian cabbie drove me to my destination. We are talking about life in Australia and he did mention that although he considers Aussies to be mildly racist, he still considers Australia to be the best country in the world.
> I moved into a shared accomodation which I had managed to book from India with some difficulty. Costs me $190 per week and we are 4 people in a 2 Bedroom apartment.
> 
> I managed to get the Bank a/c activated with Commonwealth Bank. They were great. Not sure whether they were extra nice because I had wiretransferred 18K or they are generally so nice. He gave me advice on mobile phone options, Banking in Australia in general and many other things... he spent a good one and a half hour! CBA, in general, has been very responsive to me from the time I opened the account from India.
> ...


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

congrats! If all goes well, I should be in Melbourne in Dec...


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

stormgal said:


> I agree with Anj.
> 
> Sometimes what one person identifies as "racism" may not necessarily be racist according to who's looking at it. For instance, I came across someone from another forum who said that the sticker, "If you don't like it in Australia, go home" is racist. Personally, I don't think it's racist or even hateful. We have the same slogan in the US - "America, love it or leave it" - and that has nothing to do with racism or hatred, but more about assimilation.
> 
> Maybe if johnat21 can provide some examples as to what he's seen or heard, then we can analyze if it's racism or not. But even if it's really racism, a few people's opinions shouldn't matter to you anymore than your opinion should matter to them. As long as they don't hurt you, you're good to go


That reminds me of the slogans I saw in Bangalore (India): "Speak in local language or leave this state". I fully agree with Anjali that this kind of people are everywhere in the world - racism or not.


----------



## Upper71 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello mbc71,
I just read your experience in Melbourne and I found it interesting as we are planing our "first?" travel to Melbourne in November.
Your experience in selecting your house could be useful to us in terms of area selection, cost and facilities. 
Than you again for your time and help.


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi mbc71, where abouts did you settle on area wise in the end?? John


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

The variation in prices compared across days and across outlets is staggering. I purchased Grapes at $10.80 a kilo at Woolworths and the next day bought a kilo for just $2.0 at the Sunday market. I let go of beans priced at a stunning $18 at one of the chains but purchased it at the Sunday market at $3.50 a kilo. I have never witnessed such phenomenal variation.

Between Melbourne and Sydney- Melbourne is supposed to be great in terms of cleanliness, a relaxed pace of life. But Sydney has many more IT jobs. Sydney is 15-20% more expensive than Melbourne and Melbourne is much colder. Given a choice, I will go for Sydney but all depends on how things turn out on the job front.

I bumped into a guy online who is a Business Analyst from India (Telecom) and has been looking for a job for the past 1.5 months in Sydney. According to him, things seem great from the outside, but getting a break is not that easy. That concerns me. Let me see what my story turns out to be like. Thinks don't seem hunky-dory.

Some thoughts- I can't help thinking that Australia relies significantly on its mining resources and Tourism. It has no manufacturing to boast of, no great leadership in the area of Science and Technology. Most wealth comes from digging up mother earth and exporting what's extracted. China and India need them big time and so everybody is happy for now. Wealth from mining makes Australian economy rich and rubs off on other sectors like Financial Services and IT. I don't think this model is a great one. The difference between the middle-east (relies on Petro exports) and Australia (Mining exports) is that Australia has ensured that other pillars of the nation grow and remain strong as well- like Democracy, Free markets, Human rights and Education whereas the middle-east is not into all these. But what happens when the nation runs out of mines? That will take a long time, of course but what will Australia do then? It is not like the USA or Europe. USA has given birth (and continues to) to some of the greatest innovations the world has known. Europe has a history of great manufacturing and not to forget- the Industrial Revolution. So creativity and innovation are embedded in the DNA of USA and Europe. But Australia- maybe it's my ignorance- but I cannot attribute big things to it. Oriental countries like India and China have a great history of giving birth to great Religious and Philosophical thoughts. But Australia? I am not being negative; I am just trying to place Australia in the world's scheme of things. Australia has done a great job of 'tagging along' with Europe and the USA and is a great ally of the western powers. So strategically, Australia has placed itself in a strong position.
Would be happy if anybody corrects anything I have stated.


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Australia has dragged itself along on its commonwealth ties Bangalg, it's former British influence helps it greatly, like you I believe it to be too young a country to have had any real influence in the world but who knows what her legacy may be?


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

I can see a bit of negativity in your posts, and I think it is something everyone who has lived for sometime in another western/developed country experiences almost immediately after their arrival in Australia. After living in the UK and Singapore for a while, I was not too happy to be in Melbourne. I used to always feel the negatives, such as high cost of living, bad public transport, deserted streets even in the city almost immediately after 5 pm etc. Once you get a job and start settling in, which in itself is not an easy task to be honest, you will start feeling happy (this is my experience and that of a few others I know as well). But at the end of the day, as you said, every individual has a different story to tell, and a different opinion.

Australia is in much better shape in terms of economy and job market compared to almost all of the western world today. For me, it does not matter if US has led in science and technology, or Europe has led industrial revolution - both these regions are in extremely bad shape now and cannot even think of being a good place for let alone new migrants, those people who are already settled and living there for the next few years to come. A reasonably good indicator is probably the unemployment rates in both these regions compared to that of Australia. And this is an era where manufacturing world wide is almost entirely moving into China - so one cannot really bank on that.

Agriculture, manufacturing, education etc are still a significant % of Australian economy. Regarding resources running out, be it petroleum in ME or minings in Australia, it will run out someday, but on the positive side, it will still last for many more years to come. At least for me, the date of exhaustion of non-renewable sources of energy was not a criteria for selecting Australia for migration lol given the other factors and negatives that I weighed from the other places that I lived.

Australia is still a very young country, so give it that consideration. Enjoy the climate, the beaches , lifestyle , work culture etc which I have not come across anywhere else. Nevertheless, every place in the world has its own negatives, so I prefer being somewhere which according to me is the least negative and a lot more positive. 

Good luck to you with your job search and settling in.. 





bangalg said:


> The variation in prices compared across days and across outlets is staggering. I purchased Grapes at $10.80 a kilo at Woolworths and the next day bought a kilo for just $2.0 at the Sunday market. I let go of beans priced at a stunning $18 at one of the chains but purchased it at the Sunday market at $3.50 a kilo. I have never witnessed such phenomenal variation.
> 
> Between Melbourne and Sydney- Melbourne is supposed to be great in terms of cleanliness, a relaxed pace of life. But Sydney has many more IT jobs. Sydney is 15-20% more expensive than Melbourne and Melbourne is much colder. Given a choice, I will go for Sydney but all depends on how things turn out on the job front.
> 
> ...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Well put, Oz_sg10! Cheers!


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Your right oz_sg10, this is definitely the place to be at this current time, and the way things are going it will be the right place for a good few years to come!


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Best wishes for a new Beginning*

Bangalg,

All the best to you for a new beginning in your life... 
Will be coming to Sydney this month end...so all these info are really helpful...

Cheers



bangalg said:


> Landed here on the 7th of Sepbember. Malaysian Airlines was great in terms of connectivity. The Bangalore-KL flight is a new flight with just 10 passengers! The best international flight I have ever had. I landed in Sydney at 8 am. Immigration was a breeze and so was Customs. An Iranian cabbie drove me to my destination. We are talking about life in Australia and he did mention that although he considers Aussies to be mildly racist, he still considers Australia to be the best country in the world.
> I moved into a shared accomodation which I had managed to book from India with some difficulty. Costs me $190 per week and we are 4 people in a 2 Bedroom apartment.
> 
> I managed to get the Bank a/c activated with Commonwealth Bank. They were great. Not sure whether they were extra nice because I had wiretransferred 18K or they are generally so nice. He gave me advice on mobile phone options, Banking in Australia in general and many other things... he spent a good one and a half hour! CBA, in general, has been very responsive to me from the time I opened the account from India.
> ...


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

HI Bangala..

all the very best and keep on sharing.....

regards


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Landed here on the 7th of Sepbember. Malaysian Airlines was great in terms of connectivity. The Bangalore-KL flight is a new flight with just 10 passengers! The best international flight I have ever had. I landed in Sydney at 8 am. Immigration was a breeze and so was Customs. An Iranian cabbie drove me to my destination. We are talking about life in Australia and he did mention that although he considers Aussies to be mildly racist, he still considers Australia to be the best country in the world.
> I moved into a shared accomodation which I had managed to book from India with some difficulty. Costs me $190 per week and we are 4 people in a 2 Bedroom apartment.
> 
> I managed to get the Bank a/c activated with Commonwealth Bank. They were great. Not sure whether they were extra nice because I had wiretransferred 18K or they are generally so nice. He gave me advice on mobile phone options, Banking in Australia in general and many other things... he spent a good one and a half hour! CBA, in general, has been very responsive to me from the time I opened the account from India.
> ...


Congratulations bangalg on the move. Enjoy the life in Australia with an open mind and experience it for yourself. Let not your mind be prejudiced by someone else's experience. At the end of the day, as long as you have'nt experienced Racism there is no reason to expect it either. 
I have also seen that if people are not able to handle honest negative feedback, they cry racism, nepotism and many more such "isms". I am sure you can post your experience here after you have spent some time in Australia. 
the "convert to INR" is a passing phase, once you start earning in Australia, the convert to INR is a meaningless exercise as you earn here and spend here. 
Keep these posts going, would like to hear more of personal experiences in Sydney.
Do you have friends in Sydney? how are you progressing with your Job hunt.


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Landed here on the 7th of Sepbember. Malaysian Airlines was great in terms of connectivity. The Bangalore-KL flight is a new flight with just 10 passengers! The best international flight I have ever had. I landed in Sydney at 8 am. Immigration was a breeze and so was Customs. An Iranian cabbie drove me to my destination. We are talking about life in Australia and he did mention that although he considers Aussies to be mildly racist, he still considers Australia to be the best country in the world.
> I moved into a shared accomodation which I had managed to book from India with some difficulty. Costs me $190 per week and we are 4 people in a 2 Bedroom apartment.
> 
> I managed to get the Bank a/c activated with Commonwealth Bank. They were great. Not sure whether they were extra nice because I had wiretransferred 18K or they are generally so nice. He gave me advice on mobile phone options, Banking in Australia in general and many other things... he spent a good one and a half hour! CBA, in general, has been very responsive to me from the time I opened the account from India.
> ...


All the very best!! I will be tracking your progress and inputs before making my move.


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

all the very best....excellent start.....i will embark on AU journey soon.....will find ur experience very helpful...
keep it coming 

thanks

miks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bangalg Hang in there, you will get something eventually, this is one of the reasons why I always suggest coming with spouse and family keeps your mind off these things ..

About sydney having too many jobs, yeah too many jobs but too many takers which means more competition. I know a few people who went to sydney, could not manage a job but the moment they came to melbourne they got one, infact they kept applying for jobs in melbourne and sydney and got one in Melbourne

As for veggies and fruits go, Woolies and Coles are very expensive. Look for asian shops or best is to buy from Sunday market. I buy form Asian shops and a bit from Aldi. Mushrooms right now are for 5bux a kilo at aldi while asian shops sell for 8 bux per kilo and the mushrooms at aldi are better. eventually you get the hang of it, Thursdays usually veggies are cheaper. Indian dominated and chinese dominated areas have cheaper veggies. Try not to buy form woolies or coles, they are the most expensive. If you want to pick Yogurt, try Sharmas yogurt form Indian store, one of the best, comes for 6-7 bux for 2 KG, dont try greek yogurt from woolies or coles, very expensive and sour


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Banglang, congrats again. Hang in there pal, you'll get a job soon. Your posts are good and keep postin news and views. What kinda job are you lookin for? Please post news about jobs jobs and jobs. Did I forget to say jobs??

Comin to racism, we have seen it everywhere and one who ignores stays happy. Good to see so many ppl turnin up and sharin views. I think Australia has so much to give yet to the dwellers. So far the mining and sports are most talked about but as ppl said, it has so much potential.


PS: I'll be movin to Syd in Feb '13, will catch up there wen I get there, if possible at the SCG Aus vs WI match.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Got Medicare done yesterday. It was pretty simple for me- no address proof asked for (I have a temporary address), not even bank account details. Got my temporary Medicare card. There is a difference between a 'Medical Centre' which is akin to a hospital where the doctor treats you and 'Medicare' which is where you get work related to your membership done. I went to the 'Medical centre' by mistake and was directed to the Medicare. It was a revelation to me to learn that Medicines are not free here. Only the doctor's consultation is free. I am not sure how expensive Medicines are- but, in keeping with Aussie standards, they have got to be pricey.

Aussies are a pretty friendly people. The friendliness is all pervasive- whether you are asking for directions or whether you are talking to a Govt. official, there is a service with a smile. At least that's been my experience so far. I also find the typical Australian accent pretty easy to understand- so far.
I have now taken a weekly pass allowing me unlimited travel for a week between where I stay to the City. Cost me $33. 

I have heard instances of muggings taking place in pretty much non-dangerous places. There are some who have been here for over 10 years and have not experienced anything and there have been people who are here for less than 6 months and have had a bad experience. And I am not talking of shady, dark places. I am talking of proper, residential areas where one typically lives. The ideal response to a mugging would be to simply handover whatever is asked for. Resistance is futile. If you get into a scuffle with the assialant and you end up harming him, apparently it is you who will be in the dock for causing harm to the person- even if you have acted in self-defence. And if your assailant is a minor, then don't even raise a finger at him. A typical mugging is done with a knife. Guns are rare. I have also heard that, typically, a white Aussie is not the perpetrator. It is also typically not anyone with origins from the sub-continent. Muggers are usually from a specific country in Asia- I shall not name which. A good strategy would be to move around with stuff which are not very important or valuable. So if you have some important documents/ passport or even a laptop with confidential information, you should be careful. Otherwise, move around with not more than $20 and be ready to hand it over with a smile when mugged. Do not act dumb- you will be whacked. Also, avoid moving around on late evenings on weekends.

People of African origin are conspicuous by their absence- perhaps because Australia has had very little relationship with the African continent in the past. This is unlike the USA or UK- we know the history. But in a 'multi-cultural', modern society, one cannot help but notice this.

I heard there is a new visa rule pertaining to Parents, introduced. It goes like this- if half or more than half of the children (including you) belonging to your parents reside in Australia, then your parents get a 3 year multiple entry visa. So if say you have only one other sibling and you reside in Australia (doesn't matter where your sibling lives), then your parents get the 3 year visa. If you have two siblings and only you reside in Australia (your two siblings live in a different country), then your parents do not get the 3 year visa. I found this rule pretty strange, in fact it is humorous! It makes so many assumptions regarding the relationship between Parents and their progeny. Please don't ask me about the details- I don't know. And I certainly do not fall in the 'eligible' category as both my other siblings will have nothing whatsoever to do with Australia.


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Bangalg, your reference to Africans in Australia obviously depends on where you live! There are plenty of black Africans in Melbourne and also lots of white south Africans too! If you can't go out in Sydney with more than $20 in your pocket then I suggest that you move to Melbourne immediately!! (joke) 
I would say, on the whole, that Australia is very low on serious crime and would not worry at all about going out in Melbourne in the early hours of the morning, even my 15 year old daughter has come home on the train from the city after midnight on many occasions, without the slightest incident! 

Again, as with all cities, there will be Crime hotspots, that is part of city life but I would suggest that if you stay to well lit, populated areas you will probably never come across any such thing as a mugging or an armed robbery.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, Johnat for the assuring words. Having never seen a knife pointed at me ever in my life, I do not want to make a debut. Also, these being my initial days, I am influenced by what I hear and my conclusions would sway from one of perceived threat to that of complacency. Over time, I can arrive at a stable, sound opinion and surely my opinion will be the same as yours.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

johnat21 said:


> Hi mbc71, where abouts did you settle on area wise in the end?? John


Hi John - wound up finding a house in Point Cook a couple blocks from the primary school I really liked for my kids. 

I did look north of Melbourne at the Greenvale and Roxburgh Park area, and really liked it, but had a hard time finding rental houses that would allow pets. In the Wyndham area (where Point Cook is), they allow 3 cats + a dog where other areas don't. 

Anyway - will be there for a year at least, and if we hate it, will move to another 'burb. 

Some notes of the area (from my perspective):

Hopper's Crossing and Werribee are where to shop, as far as the Western 'burbs are concerned. Werribee has a really nice mall, and Hopper's Crossing has tons of shops right on Princes Hwy. Both Hopper's Crossing and Werribee are very busy, traffic wise (or that was my impression). Point Cook now has two main shopping centers (the one by Sanctuary Lakes just had a Kmart and Aldi open in it last week), but the feel of Point Cook is purely residential (which I like). However, the homes in Point Cook are all ultra-modern style (because they are for the most part all new within the last 5 years or so) which I'm not a huge fan of. Also, the houses are right on top of each other, the lot sizes are super small with virtually no yard/garden. There are some exceptions, but for the most part, this is the norm in Point Cook. 

Sanctuary Lakes is a beautiful estate that has nice facilities including an indoor pool, gym, cafe, and nice bistro restaurant. And golf course... On the lake itself there are lots of water birds, including at least 20 black swans (that are obviously used to being hand fed!). The lot sizes in Sanctuary Lakes vary - some are bigger than others. Sanctuary Lakes also has excellent security - all cars are under video surveillance on entry, which results in no robbery problems. All the homes are also on central security, with a private security force. 

The other estate in Point Cook that has facilities (outdoor pool, gym) is Alamanda. It also has an amazing playground with a huge wooden ship on top of a hill for the kids. And the new primary school will be built right in the middle of the estate - they haven't broken ground yet on the school, but it is supposed to open at some point during the 2013 school year. 

I really liked downtown Werribee (Watton St, etc) - has a nice vibe to it. Went to a pub there called "The Park Hotel" (not a hotel) and had a nice meal. The eastern and northern parts of Werribee seemed overcrowded to me, busy. But the south west part I really liked, there was an estate there that had bigger homes, with nice yards - would have loved to find a house in there... 

Geelong is fabulous - like a micro city.  Gorgeous bay views, lots of shops, etc. Unfortunately there aren't many IT jobs there, so it wasn't an option for me. But was ice to visit!

Altona - loved the beach front there, very pretty (will definitely go there this summer). Otherwise, Altona is more established than Point Cook, with older homes, etc. Reminded me of Florida for some reason. 

re: train stations - the Williams Landing train station is not yet open, but looks to be close to finishing (and looks SUPER nice). The Hopper's Crossing train station looks to be a nightmare. Very busy, and in a traffic congested part of town. The Werribee train station looks nice, but didn't get to see it during "rush hour". If I had to choose right now, I'd lean toward the Werribee station (until Williams Landing is open). 

Traffic during rush hour from Point Cook - from talking to the locals, the commute into the city can take anywhere from 30 minutes on a good day to 1.5 hours on a bad day (e.g. when there's been an accident). This is no worse than what the commute is where I live in the US right now, so not a big deal for me. But I may opt for the train anyway, depending on where I'll be working. 

Drove into Melbourne CBD on a Sunday, and just took me 15-20 minutes. Easy drive... Went to the Queen Victoria market, and will DEFINITELY be going there at least once a month to stock up on meats and veggies. Loved it! Will check out some of the other markets, too, of course.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

trust me when I say this, medicines are way too EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed posts that you r sharing bangalg....This info helps many of us who are planning our first visit.

When time permits can you let me know some link where you found the below info regarding getting parents for 3 years to australia.

Cheers and all d very best for ur job hunt....



bangalg said:


> I heard there is a new visa rule pertaining to Parents, introduced. It goes like this- if half or more than half of the children (including you) belonging to your parents reside in Australia, then your parents get a 3 year multiple entry visa. So if say you have only one other sibling and you reside in Australia (doesn't matter where your sibling lives), then your parents get the 3 year visa. If you have two siblings and only you reside in Australia (your two siblings live in a different country), then your parents do not get the 3 year visa. I found this rule pretty strange, in fact it is humorous! It makes so many assumptions regarding the relationship between Parents and their progeny. Please don't ask me about the details- I don't know. And I certainly do not fall in the 'eligible' category as both my other siblings will have nothing whatsoever to do with Australia.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

To those IT guys who are landing here-let me warn you that things are slowing down. The opportunities are not that easy to come by, contract rates are reducing as companies are getting more CVs to choose from per opportunity. Permanent jobs are hard to come by. Whether you are short listed simply depends on the 'key word matches' between your CV and the job advertised. 
This is based on my experience with 'BA jobs' so far. But then, I think you can generalise the above to the whole of IT in Australia. As one consultant put it, It is a 'candidate rich' market.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

bangalg said:


> To those IT guys who are landing here-let me warn you that things are slowing down. The opportunities are not that easy to come by, contract rates are reducing as companies are getting more CVs to choose from per opportunity. Permanent jobs are hard to come by. Whether you are short listed simply depends on the 'key word matches' between your CV and the job advertised.
> This is based on my experience with 'BA jobs' so far. But then, I think you can generalise the above to the whole of IT in Australia. As one consultant put it, It is a 'candidate rich' market.



Can i infer that in a year or two Things will be worse and that finding jobs in IT will be V diff? Scary if true.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

cy71_shyam said:


> Can i infer that in a year or two Things will be worse and that finding jobs in IT will be V diff? Scary if true.


Can't say with confidence. But right now what's happening is-because labour costs (in IT especially )are so high, Government 
Is bringing in us, the immigrants, and increasing supply. This is both a boon and a bane for us. We should not look at how things were say a year back when everybody was getting jobs and making money. No longer. Even the cabbie talks about sluggishness in the IT market. I know of a Telecom BA who is yet to find a job 3 months since landing. The issue is DIAC assesses applications from Immigrants in a generic fashion. To them, a SAP expert is equivalent to a System Analyst who has worked on some Accounting package. But in reality, the market here may need only SAP guys while the other guy is left wondering why he was given a visa when there is nothing for him here! The recruiters here are very, very, specific in their requirements. Job descriptions in IT are extremely precise. You have to be able to tick off every item in the JD to be able to be short listed. Such is not theCase in India, USA, UK job market as far as I know. 

Ok let me not make it sound too bad. But fact of the matter is that one needs to be wary of the market before taking the plunge. Look at your kind of jobs on seek and ask yourself -for how many of the jobs you fit in. If that is a good number, then you have little to worry. This being the case in a place like Sydney, I certainly dread what the situation in SA or WA would be where the market is so small.


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

In addition to applying thru seek and other job what else can be done?

Does being in touch with consultants or trying to setup in person appointments help?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Good to see that you have landed in Australia. I sincerely wish you to post "Got the job" All my best wishes for you.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

obelixous said:


> In addition to applying thru seek and other job what else can be done?
> 
> Does being in touch with consultants or trying to setup in person appointments help?


No- you cannot meet consultants directly.
Other sites are indeed.com.au, Snipey, and applydirect.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

@Bangalg - thanks for sharing your experiences and all the best as you settle Down Under. i am sure its a matter of weeks before you post 'signed job contract today, starting on Monday'


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

bangalg said:


> No- you cannot meet consultants directly.
> Other sites are indeed.com.au, Snipey, and applydirect.


How about seeking appointments and meeting them?


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey bangalg,

What have you thought about the driving license? You've given any driving tests or plan to give one? 

Regarding the accommodation:
1. From where did you book it, India or Australia?
2. Which place are you currently staying in? I mean which part of Sydney?
3. How much are you giving as rent?

Accommodation is really giving me jitters. Assuming I take 15k to Australia and allot 10k for rentals and pay 2k per month as rent for the accommodation, I'll be out in 5 months. 

Regards.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Can't say with confidence. But right now what's happening is-because labour costs (in IT especially )are so high, Government
> Is bringing in us, the immigrants, and increasing supply. This is both a boon and a bane for us. We should not look at how things were say a year back when everybody was getting jobs and making money. No longer. Even the cabbie talks about sluggishness in the IT market. I know of a Telecom BA who is yet to find a job 3 months since landing. The issue is DIAC assesses applications from Immigrants in a generic fashion. To them, a SAP expert is equivalent to a System Analyst who has worked on some Accounting package. But in reality, the market here may need only SAP guys while the other guy is left wondering why he was given a visa when there is nothing for him here! The recruiters here are very, very, specific in their requirements. Job descriptions in IT are extremely precise. You have to be able to tick off every item in the JD to be able to be short listed. Such is not theCase in India, USA, UK job market as far as I know.
> 
> Ok let me not make it sound too bad. But fact of the matter is that one needs to be wary of the market before taking the plunge. Look at your kind of jobs on seek and ask yourself -for how many of the jobs you fit in. If that is a good number, then you have little to worry. This being the case in a place like Sydney, I certainly dread what the situation in SA or WA would be where the market is so small.






Almost all of my cousins, my own brother and most of my friends are in USA and UK. From what I have seen and heard, no one struggled to find an IT job anytime, even when they initially entered the country. Some Indians who got laid in USA during recession could find alternate jobs in weeks. I am not much aware of the Australian job market, but reading your and others' experiences on this forum, I see it is a totally different scenario out there. I really hope and pray things improve there.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Can't say with confidence. But right now what's happening is-because labour costs (in IT especially )are so high, Government
> Is bringing in us, the immigrants, and increasing supply. This is both a boon and a bane for us. We should not look at how things were say a year back when everybody was getting jobs and making money. No longer. Even the cabbie talks about sluggishness in the IT market. I know of a Telecom BA who is yet to find a job 3 months since landing. The issue is DIAC assesses applications from Immigrants in a generic fashion. To them, a SAP expert is equivalent to a System Analyst who has worked on some Accounting package. But in reality, the market here may need only SAP guys while the other guy is left wondering why he was given a visa when there is nothing for him here! The recruiters here are very, very, specific in their requirements. Job descriptions in IT are extremely precise. You have to be able to tick off every item in the JD to be able to be short listed. Such is not theCase in India, USA, UK job market as far as I know.
> 
> Ok let me not make it sound too bad. But fact of the matter is that one needs to be wary of the market before taking the plunge. Look at your kind of jobs on seek and ask yourself -for how many of the jobs you fit in. If that is a good number, then you have little to worry. This being the case in a place like Sydney, I certainly dread what the situation in SA or WA would be where the market is so small.


Can you PM me your number.. I wanna call u and talk to you if possible.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

auzee_bujji said:


> Good to see that you have landed in Australia. I sincerely wish you to post "Got the job" All my best wishes for you.


Attended my first interview 3 days back and happy to say that I have got the offer (Contract) yesterday from a large wealth management company in Sydney. I am waiting for the official offer which I will get from my Contractor (a large Indian IT company). It is a fixed term contract for 6 months and is likely to lead on to a permanent role. Happy to get my first break here! Waiting to see what my Salary is going to be. Negotiating on a range.

Interview was fine. They focus a lot on communication skills and what you have done- especially in your most recent job. But there were no infinite number of rounds. Just one proper interview.

It's been around 2 weeks now and I have put my thoughts on various things which may be of help to people about to migrate to Australia. Here you go-

*Job hunting*

- Do an Aussie style CV (longish, elaborate)

- Ensure references are in order. Keep your referees informed. If you have worked with Aussies and they can give you a reference, then nothing like it

- Use all your contacts here. I managed to get my CV in the right place using my contacts. Else, I am sure it would have taken much, much longer

- Be patient with the Consultants. They are a pain, honestly. They don't give you the respect you deserve if this is your first Aussie job. The usual response is 'we are evaluating your application.... and we will get back to you'. Apply for jobs but don't bother calling the Consultants. If your CV is good they will call you

- Get into a working relationship/ start talking to a Consultant only if s/he indicates some interest in your profile over email or by calling you

- Alter your CV to suit the job. But not too much. I think 95% of the CV will be constant and remaining 5% can be reworded to suit the job

- Write very good covering letters. The Consultants who called me remarked that they think my written communication skills are good enough on the basis of the cover letter. I am not boasting- I am only telling you the importance of a good cover letter. We never write one back in India

- If you respond to a job ad the conventional way, give one week for the consultant to evaluate your CV, one week for them to evaluate you/ call you/ do a reference check on you, another week for them to get in touch with the final employer and another week if the consultant disappears/ goes on leave. So it should easily take a month, on an average to get your first job

- Before you land, make sure you have done your homework by looking at jobs on Seek, etc. Match and tick your skills against each of the items mentioned in the JD for the job you are applying for. The JDs here are extremely elaborate and Consultants, very dumbly, want you to be able to answer yes/no against each item. In India, a lot of room is given for 'learning on the job'. They give due weightage for experience in related fields and assume you will learn on the job. No such luxuries in Aus. They expect you to hit the ground running. So do your homework and look at the JDs minutely

- Seek is not the only job portal. I found my job on snipey. Other useful job sites are- 'applydirect' and 'indeed.com.au'

- Your first job may also take a good 3 months. Be prepared

*Indian Bank Accounts*

- Close redundant accounts

- Convert only one of the accounts to NRO and open one NRE account. Ensure you update this account with your Aus mobile number when you get one
- Retain at least one other Indian account which will be a 'business as usual' Savings account. A Public sector bank should be good as they don't expect you to keep thick fat balances

- Try to open NRE/NRO account while in India. They ask for Australian proof of address which is obviously difficult to get when you have not even landed. But I somehow managed to get one from the Managers of the shared accomodation chain here in Sydney before I landed. Citibank considered the proof good enough. I received my welcome pack 10 days after landing here. Also, ensure you get the tracking number from the Bank so that you make sure you are at home to collect the welcome pack

*Mobile Numbers*

- Convert post-paid to pre-paid (Indian mobile)

- Carry the Indian SIM inside a rundown mobile to Australia and keep it alive by calling some number from the pre-paid Indian number. Has to be done once in 30 days else it will be de-activated

- Ensure this mobile number is tagged to all your Indian Bank accounts. You can then receive SMS messages for online transactions on this Indian number as though you are in India

- I found this to be the best method to run your Indian bank accounts sitting in Australia

*Aussie Licence*

- Aim for it from day 1. It's a good milestone to achieve

- Get the required endorsement from Indian RTO (done that) and also get the endorsement from Indian embassy (yet to do that)

- Even if you are an expert driver in India, take a few classes in Australia. It costs $55 an hour. I am taking 5 classes. Worth it. 

- Take the DKT (computer based) early. Then when you are ready, go for the practical test

- Take a car on rent if required to get some good practice

- I find cars here pretty fast and rash as compared to the UK where I was for over a year. Of course, nothing compares with India. I am taking classes to 'unlearn' a few bad driving habits I have cultivated in India

*Renting an accomodation here*

- Get a temporary accomodation initially with some 'organised' rental offices. Basically, you need to ensure they can give you rent receipts- even if it is for a month. 'Private' or unofficial shared accomodation units do not give you that. But then it is difficult to achieve this. Try.

- For the long term rental (That's my next big hurdle), getting a medicare card (got mine) adds to your points. So apply for it immediately. Also, having an Aussie licence adds to your points

- A good 2 bhk costs $1500 a month in Mel and $2000 in Sydney

*Adaptors*

- Do not get anything from India. They are useless (my experience). Buy $5 ones from Indian stores here

*Bank accounts in Australia and transferring money to India*

- Initiate account opening from India. I opened an account in CBA. Good service

- Ensure they waive all annual charges

- Get their SWIFT (called BSB code here) code and your Account number over email while in India

- Do a 'test transfer' from your Indian bank account for say $300 before doing a 'big transfer'. Cross-check with the Aussie bank that the $300 has been credited before you do the full transfer

- I found Indian banks offer better forex rates than MNC banks in India. Look at convenience- do not look at saving a few thousand rupees

- Don't strain yourself by shopping for the 'best rate'. It doesn't matter even in the short run


*Medical Insurance*

- It is a myth that Medicare in Australia will meet all your medical needs in Australia. It is actually a 'secondary' pillar - the 'primary' pillar being your private medical insurance. Govt. gives you rebate on taxes if you are above a certain income threshold AND if you take medical insurance. Also, if you are above 31 and do not take a private medical insurance, then you will have to pay additional premiums should you decide to take up insurance at a much later age. 

- Anyway, for your own good take it up. 'Basic Hospital' cover costs a family of 3 around $150. 'Extras' for dental/ Opticians will cost you another $100. Provide $250 pm for a family of 3. 

- Get your dental checks done in India before you leave. I did that but still got into a dental disaster and am currently staring at a potential dental bill of $1,300! Took up dental insurance, but they practically do not give you any claims for the first 12 months!

- Medicare (Govt.) is great if you/ your wife is going to deliver. It is also great, I heard, if you are going to die of a heart attack. They treat you well and save you. So I have surmised that Medicare takes good care of you when one is entering the world or leaving this world. In between, rely on private medical insurance

*Expenses here
*
- It's expensive here. So don't crib initially. I did crib but I don't any longer. They manufacture nothing and practically grow nothing here. Much of it is imported. In fact, they don't even make their own population here. Even that is imported (immigration)  Hence very expensive

- Do not convert every price tag into INR. It's a totally wrong approach. I follow my own thumb-rule to determine whether something is 'expenisve'. I feel a salary of $100,000 is equivalent to a salary of INR 20,00,000 annual back home. So that's a ratio of 1:20. So I multiply every price tag with a factor of 20 (and not 60) and ask myself whether I would pay that much for that in India. That way, you can make sense of the prices and ensure you are not stingy and also ensure that you don't overspend on items that are really over-priced. Anyway, that is my approach- perhaps flawed.

- Sydney is 10% more expensive than Melbourne and so are the Salaries (I believe)

*Taxes here
*
- Taxes are calculated on 'global income' and not Aussie income alone. So if you have some interest income/ rental income in India, you will be taxed here again on that. You will get credit for tax paid in India but you will have to declare that income and pay any additional taxes if tax rate is higher for that piece of income here in Aus as compared to India

*Finally- Learn to Cook! Especially if you are a vegetarian and if you are coming alone.*


----------



## krishireddy (Jan 18, 2012)

Congraaats dude......

It is a good opinion to save ur thread as a favorite for ready reckoning....thnks for sharing this info....the 1:20 factoring sounds good to implement

its party time 

Cheers...



bangalg said:


> Attended my first interview 3 days back and happy to say that I have got the offer (Contract) yesterday from a large wealth management company in Sydney. I am waiting for the official offer which I will get from my Contractor (a large Indian IT company). It is a fixed term contract for 6 months and is likely to lead on to a permanent role. Happy to get my first break here! Waiting to see what my Salary is going to be. Negotiating on a range.
> 
> 
> *Finally- Learn to Cook! Especially if you are a vegetarian and if you are coming alone.*


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations in getting a job and thank you loads for the great info provided.

Wish all the very best!!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont agree on sydney melbourne front, there is no difference. I have been comparing since last few months by asking people and in a few things sydney is cheaper like groceries, veggies, indian stuff, much much cheaper, you might save 10 bux per week on every 75 bux spent. Rentals are almost the same. Sydney is huge and travel time is too much, much faster life, melbourne is relaxed, travel time isnt as much, traffic isnt as much and is greener. salaries are also almost at par.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> dont agree on sydney melbourne front, there is no difference. I have been comparing since last few months by asking people and in a few things sydney is cheaper like groceries, veggies, indian stuff, much much cheaper, you might save 10 bux per week on every 75 bux spent. Rentals are almost the same. Sydney is huge and travel time is too much, much faster life, melbourne is relaxed, travel time isnt as much, traffic isnt as much and is greener. salaries are also almost at par.


Ok. Maybe you are right. I felt rentals were higher in Syd.


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations Bangalg on your first job. This is just the first step, wishing you take the elevator to success soon.  



bangalg said:


> Do not convert every price tag into INR. It's a totally wrong approach. I follow my own thumb-rule to determine whether something is 'expenisve'. I feel a salary of $100,000 is equivalent to a salary of INR 20,00,000 annual back home. So that's a ratio of 1:20. So I multiply every price tag with a factor of 20 (and not 60) and ask myself whether I would pay that much for that in India. That way, you can make sense of the prices and ensure you are not stingy and also ensure that you don't overspend on items that are really over-priced. Anyway, that is my approach- perhaps flawed.


The conversion rule is played out in my mind in every country that I have ever visited. 
I use the Cheapest McDonalds burger (McIndex) to make the comparison.  yes I am an overweight slob who loves burgers and fries.  So in Europe if it is 1 Euro Or 2 $ in US while in india the cheapest is INR 20. The conversion for living expenses roughly turns out to be 1:20 for Europe or 1:10 instead of the exchange rate of 1:65

It usually gives me a better estimation of costs.

Footinmouth


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats bangalg!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats.. I knew u wold crack it 

Partyyy timeeee !!!!


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

bangalg said:


> cant thank you enough bangalg! this has been very informative!! keep the info floowing!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Attended my first interview 3 days back and happy to say that I have got the offer (Contract) yesterday from a large wealth management company in Sydney. I am waiting for the official offer which I will get from my Contractor (a large Indian IT company). It is a fixed term contract for 6 months and is likely to lead on to a permanent role. Happy to get my first break here! Waiting to see what my Salary is going to be. Negotiating on a range.
> 
> Interview was fine. They focus a lot on communication skills and what you have done- especially in your most recent job. But there were no infinite number of rounds. Just one proper interview.
> 
> ...



Congrats... Its Gr8 to Hear that you went alone and cracked it so soon.. Very good... Now You must start to Plan o bring your family there? BTw is it advisable to apply for jobs in India or its better to land there and get an Local Mobile And then start applying?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

exceptionally well written and worded ! keep us posted !!!


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats!! All the best for new job 

And thanks for the excellent post


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

And I do not agree about not calling consultants, for me and my husband calling the consultant worked, not once but twice. They get 300-400 CVs, yes at times more than that and when you call them, 50% say we will get back, the more courteous ones will ask you to hold on, search for your CV and then tell you if they have seen it, if not they actually ask you things.

My husband got his first job like this and the second one as well, I too got two jobs the same way, calling helps. They see just a few CVs and if they get 3-4 candidates that they feel fit the JD, they stop right there. 

A few of them are very rude, others are extremely nice. One lady told me, good you called me cos I had almost shortlisted but i think your profile fits the better than the others, unfortunately they had to hold the opening and I did not get the job but had I got it, it would have been because of me calling them.

best approach is to email CV at night or first thing in the morning, when I say this i mean much before office hours. so that after all emails are downloaded, your email is amongst the first few.

And these contract jobs are always temp, they never turn permanent and now that I am working in a company that has a trend of employing only temporary employees, i know why. They pay you weekly/daily/hourly, depending on your contract terms, they do not pay you for holidays, they do not give you any company benefits, they can fire you as and when, which is not possible if you are on permanent basis, they can replace you if they dont like you as an employee or dont like your work, all this is not possible with permanent employees. once your probation period is over, it is almost impossible for them to fire you. If they want to, they have to do it mutually and pay you 3 months tax free salary adn show that the role is not required by the organisation.


----------



## Heny (Sep 22, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Attended my first interview 3 days back and happy to say that I have got the offer (Contract) ..............
> 
> .........*Finally- Learn to Cook! Especially if you are a vegetarian and if you are coming alone.*


Congrats and thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Bangalg... This is an awesome post.. There should be a super like button too on the forum  
Thanks 4 sharing ur experience )


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow this is great info. Thanks so much and best of luck on the new job.


----------



## OZIMCOMING (Aug 25, 2012)

Fantastic bangalg. Thanks for sharing & so glad for you!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, all for your wishes.
Anj1976- you may be right again about calling the Consultants.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no trying to score points here bangalg, just sharing my experience


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Go Bangalg Go!


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

tenten said:


> Go Bangalg Go!


Congrats Bangalg!! this thread is very informative. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> no trying to score points here bangalg, just sharing my experience


Of course


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Best of luck Bangalg, I agree with the consultants, your written English is not just good, it's excellent!


----------



## trini_patel (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone...
Bangalg thanks for all the information, its of great help.
We are planning to move to Sydney by mid March/April...
My husband is waiting to get some certifications done...
A lot of things need to be done, so i guess we should get started..
Anj your threads have been so informative since the preparations started...
Bangalg & Anj keep us updated...


----------



## trini_patel (Sep 19, 2012)

tenten said:


> Go Bangalg Go!


Congrats Bangalg on your new job..


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

johnat21 said:


> Best of luck Bangalg, I agree with the consultants, your written English is not just good, it's excellent!


Yes of course, his IELTS score also speaks that (9,9,9,8)


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Attended my first interview.......
> 
> *Taxes here
> *
> ...


Well written Bangalag!! And Kudos on your Job!!
Thanks for all the tips - much appreciated!!

Just one question, If I am a taxpayer in India on my FD interests - do i need to pay tax again in Oz? Isnt that strange? - I realise you are new yourself and might not have ll the answers - but should you know the answer to that, please advise. 
All the best !!


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Landed here on the 7th of Sepbember. Malaysian Airlines was great in terms of connectivity. The Bangalore-KL flight is a new flight with just 10 passengers! The best international flight I have ever had. I landed in Sydney at 8 am. Immigration was a breeze and so was Customs. An Iranian cabbie drove me to my destination. We are talking about life in Australia and he did mention that although he considers Aussies to be mildly racist, he still considers Australia to be the best country in the world.
> I moved into a shared accomodation which I had managed to book from India with some difficulty. Costs me $190 per week and we are 4 people in a 2 Bedroom apartment.
> 
> I managed to get the Bank a/c activated with Commonwealth Bank. They were great. Not sure whether they were extra nice because I had wiretransferred 18K or they are generally so nice. He gave me advice on mobile phone options, Banking in Australia in general and many other things... he spent a good one and a half hour! CBA, in general, has been very responsive to me from the time I opened the account from India.
> ...


All the best...... You are very good at sharing the news and that is very helpful..... Wish you all the very best for a successful future....


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> dont agree on sydney melbourne front, there is no difference. I have been comparing since last few months by asking people and in a few things sydney is cheaper like groceries, veggies, indian stuff, much much cheaper, you might save 10 bux per week on every 75 bux spent. Rentals are almost the same. Sydney is huge and travel time is too much, much faster life, melbourne is relaxed, travel time isnt as much, traffic isnt as much and is greener. salaries are also almost at par.



People say Sydney is like US and Melbourne like UK in term of life.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sydney is fast life, like mumbai, travel time is higher, less green, huge but melbourne is very green, multi cultural, fashion capital, lots of biking, people are very health conscious, you see them running in the afternoons during lunch time, everyone is very fashion conscious, lots of food options.. you can say it is like UK


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> Almost all of my cousins, my own brother and most of my friends are in USA and UK. From what I have seen and heard, no one struggled to find an IT job anytime, even when they initially entered the country. Some Indians who got laid in USA during recession could find alternate jobs in weeks. I am not much aware of the Australian job market, but reading your and others' experiences on this forum, I see it is a totally different scenario out there. I really hope and pray things improve there.


The issue in USA and UK is with visa renewal. The issue in AUS is with the first job.


----------



## xyb553166 (Aug 25, 2012)

very informative lead , good to see so many very useful posts, thx a lot !


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

SG, trust me, getting a job in Australia is fairly easy, much easier than US or UK


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> SG, trust me, getting a job in Australia is fairly easy, much easier than US or UK


that's very encouraging cause a lot of us are very insecure making the jump and leaving the jobs we have behind.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

stormgal said:


> that's very encouraging cause a lot of us are very insecure making the jump and leaving the jobs we have behind.


Really really encouraging. There's no like button in the iPhone app else I would have surely like'd it.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> SG, trust me, getting a job in Australia is fairly easy, much easier than US or UK


Finally someone with a positive post! I thought so too. The only dodgy posts usually come from people who expect to land a senior management position within a week of arrival.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

stormgal said:


> that's very encouraging cause a lot of us are very insecure making the jump and leaving the jobs we have behind.


Hear,hear


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Sydney is fast life, like mumbai, travel time is higher, less green, huge but melbourne is very green, multi cultural, fashion capital, lots of biking, people are very health conscious, you see them running in the afternoons during lunch time, everyone is very fashion conscious, lots of food options.. you can say it is like UK



Very true Sydney is like Mumbai in terms of Commerce, job opportunities and being like the commercial capital but in terms of Multiculturalism Melbourne is more like Mumbai very multicultural.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Flames123 said:


> Well written Bangalag!! And Kudos on your Job!!
> Thanks for all the tips - much appreciated!!
> 
> Just one question, If I am a taxpayer in India on my FD interests - do i need to pay tax again in Oz? Isnt that strange? - I realise you are new yourself and might not have ll the answers - but should you know the answer to that, please advise.
> All the best !!


Thanks. I am not a qualified tax consultant. From what I have read, once you are a PR (post landing), any income you receive from anywhere in the world will have to be included in the Aus returns. Which means your FD interest must be included as well. But if you have already paid tax for that in India, then you will have to pay only the incremental tax, if any, for that in Australia. 

But I think these rules really apply in a big way when you do a big transaction like sale of real estate in India and where you make a big capital gain AND you want to repatriate the money to Aus. You may be asked to explain where the money is coming from. You can do that explanation only if you have declared it in Aus and paid the differential tax on it in Aus.

Mind you- I am not an expert in these matters!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

unixguy said:


> Finally someone with a positive post! I thought so too. The only dodgy posts usually come from people who expect to land a senior management position within a week of arrival.


Hi Unixguy- I think almost everyone on this forum wants to get a 'break'. I haven't come across anyone who expects a 'senior management' position for the first job here. But yes- almost everyone wants a job on the day they land- let alone 'within a week of arrival'. Human tendencies- we want it, and want it fast 

Wish you all the very best!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

ruchkal said:


> All the best...... You are very good at sharing the news and that is very helpful..... Wish you all the very best for a successful future....


Thanks ruchkal. Just carrying on with the rich legacy of anj1976, Shel, etc... in whatever little way I can.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

There's another guy on this forum who I am in touch with offline. I think this guy has got the greatest break I can think of- and he has got this even before he has taken the flight from India. I won't reveal the package but suffice it to say it is a 'dream package' with flight expenses paid! Miracles do happen.

This chap is in 'Business Analytics' (purely technical) and it appears that his skill is in big demand here. And no- he did not try to give an Aus or Skype number/ Aus address sitting in India. It's just that his skill is in demand and he had a PR. I would have applied to at least 20 jobs while sitting in India and another 25 jobs after landing here. And just one of that opportunity clicked for me. There were jobs into which my skills fit like a 'T' but I was not even called. 

So I think ultimately it depends on how important one's skills are in this market. I believe it is pretty good for Testers here and they get picked up pretty fast (at least in Sydney) although there me be exceptions. Just my view. Getting the first job for 'Business Analysts' is pretty tough although I would think if you are a native of UK/USA, the acceptability is much higher. I am not sure of the .Net/ Java opportunities. What I said about BAs holds good for PM positions as well. I think it is bad for 'Supply Chain Management' professionals because I know of highly experienced guys still trying hard. There is over-supply here in this area, I believe. SAP-ABAP guys have it good. Not sure about the 'pure functional' consultants in SAP/ Oracle. The mining rich areas to the North and West of Australia seem to be good for them.

This is just an opinion. If you feel my understanding is wrong, then please say so.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

bangalg said:


> There's another guy on this forum who I am in touch with offline. I think this guy has got the greatest break I can think of- and he has got this even before he has taken the flight from India. I won't reveal the package but suffice it to say it is a 'dream package' with flight expenses paid! Miracles do happen.
> 
> This chap is in 'Business Analytics' (purely technical) and it appears that his skill is in big demand here. And no- he did not try to give an Aus or Skype number/ Aus address sitting in India. It's just that his skill is in demand and he had a PR. I would have applied to at least 20 jobs while sitting in India and another 25 jobs after landing here. And just one of that opportunity clicked for me. There were jobs into which my skills fit like a 'T' but I was not even called.
> 
> ...


Hi Bangalg, 

Congratulations for your job! I am glad you didn't get cold feet this time and took the plunge  I completely agree with all your observations about the Analytics and BI field in Aus. It is the in-thing in Australian market but I should mention that recruiters are not just interested in technical knowledge of the candidate but soft skills are extremely important for such a role. That was my 2 cents on the topic as I am in the same field. I wish you all the best for your new journey. I am sure you will find your feet soon.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, Simone1. Australia is warm enough for me not to develop the cold feet! Great to know you are in Analytics and you must be making the most of it. 
Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## adsghosh (Dec 14, 2011)

bangalg said:


> There's another guy on this forum who I am in touch with offline. I think this guy has got the greatest break I can think of- and he has got this even before he has taken the flight from India. I won't reveal the package but suffice it to say it is a 'dream package' with flight expenses paid! Miracles do happen.
> 
> This chap is in 'Business Analytics' (purely technical) and it appears that his skill is in big demand here. And no- he did not try to give an Aus or Skype number/ Aus address sitting in India. It's just that his skill is in demand and he had a PR. I would have applied to at least 20 jobs while sitting in India and another 25 jobs after landing here. And just one of that opportunity clicked for me. There were jobs into which my skills fit like a 'T' but I was not even called.
> 
> ...



Hi BangalG,

what area of Business Analysis are you in ? My hubby is a Business Anaylst too who got picked up from netherlands with a decent package, flight tickets paid and 1 month free accomdation provided ... I am trying to understand was he just plain lucky or how did it go? Btw we are based in Melbourne


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

adsghosh said:


> Hi BangalG,
> 
> what area of Business Analysis are you in ? My hubby is a Business Anaylst too who got picked up from netherlands with a decent package, flight tickets paid and 1 month free accomdation provided ... I am trying to understand was he just plain lucky or how did it go? Btw we are based in Melbourne


Just PM ed you.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations Bangalg!!

Sorry for the delayed wishes. I have logged into ExpatForum after quite a while.

Have you started working?

Good luck!!


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

How is salary structured in Aus? 

The terms I have heard are Base + Super + Insurance + Benefits

What are heads under which salary is broken up, any explanation of the heads will be highly appreciated.

Also, if one lands a contract job, how does the above structure change?


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> SG, trust me, getting a job in Australia is fairly easy, much easier than US or UK


Might be for few lucky guys getting a job is easy and when you have local references it is lot more easy in Australia. 
I have been to US and one my friend is in UK. My US experience is if you have that skill and you fair better in Interview then surely they will take you. In US they wont ask about local experience and any local references. I have seen so many of my friends got job just because they fair better in interviews even though they wont have real experience. 

A lot of people in AUS started working in gas stations after no jobs in IT. A lot of my friends bought gas stations using franchise option. 
May be you got the reply from the people who are in this forum. But I have seen a lot of people who are not using this forum and have discussed their experiences. 
This situation is in IT industry and in Sciences it is more horrible. 

This is why I have written a lot of times in this forum that before going to AUS learn the hot IT skill which is in AUS.

Do not take this as discouraging. The thing is we should not see only one side of it that people are getting jobs easily. There are even people still looking for jobs for one year over there. Might be we need to learn few tactics how to get into the industry over there and that will help.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

obelixous said:


> How is salary structured in Aus?
> 
> The terms I have heard are Base + Super + Insurance + Benefits
> 
> ...


For Contract jobs, it is just Base+Super and its on weekly basis.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

hey

how abt the network / Telephony guys? how is the market?


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

SGAus said:


> Might be for few lucky guys getting a job is easy and when you have local references it is lot more easy in Australia.
> I have been to US and one my friend is in UK. My US experience is if you have that skill and you fair better in Interview then surely they will take you. In US they wont ask about local experience and any local references. I have seen so many of my friends got job just because they fair better in interviews even though they wont have real experience.
> 
> A lot of people in AUS started working in gas stations after no jobs in IT. A lot of my friends bought gas stations using franchise option.
> ...


I agree with you but the entire job thing is all luck. Some people find it quickly and it could be because their skill was hot at that time or they just were at the right place at the right time. Maybe he/she mailed the resume and the consultant who just opened the mailbox saw his resume first and forwarded his/her CV for the job. It's all luck sometimes. Don't worry, you'll get one. I know it's damn frustrating to sit at home, without doing anything and above all, leaving a safe job back home.

How about we have a sticky post here in this forum with all the referral jobs. People would be getting referral mails in their respective offices. I don't know how it would work, it was just a wild thought.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Landed in Sydney Y'day...New phase begins !!!*

Hey All...

@Bangalg... First of all lemme congratulate you for lapping up a good job within days of arrival in Sydney... Good job mate.

I reached Sydney on 27th September night by Thai Airways and there service was really good. The flight was on time and they did allow me 40 Kg baggage allowance as I was a first timer in Aus. The halt in Bangkok was also not that much(2 hrs) which was manageable.
I couldn't find any accommodation from India so I booked an accommodation just days before leaving for 7 days in Surry Hills which is quite near to the airport. The hotel guys had to send the airport bus shuttle to pick up if you are staying for more than 3 days...but my bad luck as I missed their last shuttle.
I came to the shuttle area and got a Lebara sim card from the airport only to call the hotel guys if necessary. But then again my misfortune came back and my sim card was not activated and I could not make a call.
Then I realised how good some of the Australian people are when one of them I approached even without asking called the hotel guy from his mobile phone and let me talk to thIem. I could talk to the hotel guys and they told me I can take a fi taxi to the place and get a receipt which they would reimburse. And it did happen.
The reception was nice( to be frank the lady at the reception was:eyebrows. But as soon as I stepped in the room, I was surprised to the core. The room was really small and had 4 bunk beds. This place was mostly for bagpackers and students and I was given the top bunk bed near the window. Welcome to Sydney I told myself. I could not blame anyone else for living the luxury life back in India and coming to a new place looking for a job.
All my roommates were Europeans( one from Germany working for an Energy company in Australia and is on a work visa, the other one is a French guy who comes in as late as 1 am in the night and works at the Food factory and the other is a Dutch guy who is 2 weeks old in Aus). Since I have stayed in Europe for sometime, I didn't have much problem getting along with the guys. They were all having the same impression - "Australia is very expensive". We spoke till late but I would have to say my first nite in Australia was not that bad. I had a sound sleep.. even though on a small bunk bed in a tiny room...
Today morning, I realised I had to search for an apartment soon or else I would find myself back in India soon... I called up couple of guys but there rooms were already taken...its tough to find good accommodation in Sydney for less money...Most of the Indians I called wanted females only...my bad luck...
Luckily, one lady showed some interest and told me to come over within 2 hours or else the room is gone... I somehow got out and went to the nearest railway stn. and got to her stop in no time. The train service here is really good. Most of the people here avail public transport. Fortunately, I got the house and its not that expensive. I like the place Auburn too. Its like mini Asia and has good connectivity. I will be shifting this weekend.
Next thing I did was to rush to the NAB bank where I opened an account from India and activated the account and got the statement with my new address. The bank people were very nice to me and quite helpful. Again a plus point.
I had good chicken biriyani in an Indian place and now I'm back in my small room on my bunk bed and writing this post....
Some of the recruiters contacted me and they wanted to schedule interviews for next week. All this while, they have been replying me to come to Australia and contact them. So let's see if it really does make any difference...
To be honest, when I first came to Sydney and reached the place, I badly wanted to get back home... No one else but myself was to be blamed for this decision of leaving a plum job in one of the Big 4 back in India and coming for an uncertain life in a new country which promises lot of opportunities...
But after 1 complete day in Sydney and seeing the beautiful city and its people, I think I have not made a bad decision. Of course, I have to get a job first before getting very much used to this place... to love it even more... coz that's what we all are here for...

That's all from my side for now... will share more experiences( hopefully good ones) as I begin to explore this new phase of my life...

All the best and good wishes to everyone planning to move or people who have already migrated...

Cheers
Shubo


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey All...
> 
> @Bangalg... First of all lemme congratulate you for lapping up a good job within days of arrival in Sydney... Good job mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shubo for sharing your experiences. you have done a lot in a single day!! All the best!! do post your success stories!!


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

@shubo -- great writeup and good luck!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Great to see how quickly you are adjusting! Hey what exactly is your area of wor, Shubo?


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Great effort Shubo, best of luck to you and hang in there, it's definitely worth it!


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Bangalg

I'm into SAP ABAP domain. Now that all other hassles are out of the way( Centrelink, Medicare, Bank etc ), my only focus is on job hunting.
The IT market seems to be down a bit now in Aus as recruiters are asking me to come down a bit on my daily rates. And definitely, you'll expect at this time of the year producing fewer permanent roles and more contract based roles.
Received calls from several recruiters asking to try out contract based roles in Sydney and Melbourne which I'm fine with currently. I'll try in Sydney for couple of days and then if it doesn't work, might look for relocation.
Pretty early days in Sydney though and it hasn't even been a week since I'm here... Already liking it here so much...

Lets's see whats in store for me in this beautiful country...

Cheers




bangalg said:


> Great to see how quickly you are adjusting! Hey what exactly is your area of wor, Shubo?


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Johnat

Thanks buddy...Yeah even I feel it's worth to hang in and try your luck here...

Cheers and thanks to all for the wishes...



johnat21 said:


> Great effort Shubo, best of luck to you and hang in there, it's definitely worth it!


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

No problem Shubo, I'm in Melbourne, been here 16 months now and live and love every minute even though it is expensive to live here! Melbourne is a fabulously multicultural place! I'm English and I work with 2 Indians, a Torres Strait islander a Sri Lankan a Chinese guy and


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

johnat21 said:


> No problem Shubo, I'm in Melbourne, been here 16 months now and live and love every minute even though it is expensive to live here! Melbourne is a fabulously multicultural place! I'm English and I work with 2 Indians, a Torres Strait islander a Sri Lankan a Chinese guy and another English guy as well as the Aussie bosses! I love it and Melbourne is a great place for eating and leisure especially if you're into sport! /QUOTE]


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow johnat21

Thats's really encouraging... I would def visit Melbourne as I've already heard so much about it. 
Sydney is nice too in its own ways..though didn't get much to explore...

Cheers



johnat21 said:


> johnat21 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem Shubo, I'm in Melbourne, been here 16 months now and live and love every minute even though it is expensive to live here! Melbourne is a fabulously multicultural place! I'm English and I work with 2 Indians, a Torres Strait islander a Sri Lankan a Chinese guy and another English guy as well as the Aussie bosses! I love it and Melbourne is a great place for eating and leisure especially if you're into sport! /QUOTE]


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

johnat21 said:


> johnat21 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem Shubo, I'm in Melbourne, been here 16 months now and live and love every minute even though it is expensive to live here! Melbourne is a fabulously multicultural place! I'm English and I work with 2 Indians, a Torres Strait islander a Sri Lankan a Chinese guy and another English guy as well as the Aussie bosses! I love it and Melbourne is a great place for eating and leisure especially if you're into sport! /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought I will use the time before joining my new company to get started on my NSW licence. Booked my 'Driving Knowledge Test (DKT)' - a theory test- at the Silverwater RTA, Sydney. For people who hold a LMV/Car licence from India for over 3 years, they will have to pass the DKT and then pass the practical driving test to get the full NSW licence. The questions from DKT are selected from a standard question bank of 600 questions based on a 190 page book called 'Guide to Driving Test' which is freely available online. If you do not want to take this route, then getting a full NSW licence from scratch will take around 3 years- you will have to go through 3 separate stages- Learners, P1 and P- and that's best avoided.

The RTA guys looked at my Indian licence and asked me to get an endorsement for the licence from the Indian Consulate if I wanted my Indian licence to be recognised. That is because my middle name in the licence is abbreviated whereas in the Passport it is expanded. If the name on licence is EXACTLY the same as the one in the Passport then there are good chances such an endorsement will not be asked for. Anyway, I found that this rule is not so straight forward and it is left to the discretion of the RTA. Sometimes they do accept the Indian licence without the endorsement and sometimes they ask for the Consulate endorsement. This procedure has been introduced because some people from the sub-continent very ingeniously produced fake licences to get the full Australian Driving licence. I believe the RTA in NSW is much stricter than the one in VIC when it comes to asking for this requirement.

In my case, I gave my DKT after which I thought I will get the endorsement done. However, after successfully completing my DKT when I went to another counter to complete the formalities, the lady asked me if I would want the 'Driving test' to be booked. I told her what the guy from the other counter had told me- to get my Indian licence endorsed from the Indian consulate before giving the driving test. She took my documents and went in for a lengthy 30 minute discussion with her colleagues after which she said that she has accepted my Indian licence and I would not have to get the endorsement. I was thrilled because it saved me a lot of trouble. Perhaps the fact that my plastic card (indian licence) was weather-beaten and appeared quite aged helped in convincing them that there is nothing fake about it. My driving test is scheduled in a couple weeks and I hope I will clear it in the first shot.

So my set of tips for the Indian licence holder is:

1. Ensure the name on your Indian DL= name on Passport

2. Even if it does match, ensure you get the licence verified from the RTO in India and then be ready to get this endorsed from the Indian Consulate in Australia if asked to. The letter from RTO should clearly mention- 
- Name and location of issuing agency
- Applicant's full name
- Date of birth
- Licence number
- Class of licence issued
- Date of first issue
- Conditions on licence (if any)
- Expiry date
- Additional licence held (if any)

3. Give the DKT as early as possible after landing. You have 3 months (6 months in VIC) after landing until which you can use your Indian licence in NSW. If you finish your DKT quickly and book the driving test you can ensure you get your full NSW licence before your overseas licence validity expires. If you don't get your licence within 3 months, then you will be issued a 'learner's licence' and you will have to be always accompanied by a driving instructor (who will charge you by the hour- around $50) even to give the driving test. The DKT is quite easy- so if you give the DKT in 2 weeks after landing, you have a good 2.5 months to practice on your own and then give the driving test

4. If you fail the driving test, your overseas licence privileges will be withdrawn and you will be issued a learners licence. You will then need an instructor/ full licence holder to be with you every time you drive

5. Rent a car to practice on weekends when traffic is relatively low. It would help if you can get an instructor for 3-4 classes before you hire on your own. I did that and found the tips he gave pretty useful.

A very pleasant incident occurred when I went to give the DKT. I went by bus and missed the stop so felt I was lost after I got down from the bus. Another young lady too alighted from the bus along with me and I asked her for directions. I got confused even more after she gave me the directions and I mentioned that I may lose the appointment because I may not reach on time. The good lady went to her home which was pretty close by, got her car and dropped me off at the RTA without batting an eye-lid! This favour to a complete stranger! I couldn't thank her enough. Lovely Aussie she was. May her tribe increase! I must return this act of goodness many times over...


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Great info bangalg...

Finally some good news from my side too... I have managed to land up a job in Sydney in my domain. 
It is a contract job but at least that would get me started off initially in Aus.
The day before y'day the recruiter contacted me and took my consent, y'day I cleared the first technical round and today I went to the client office for the final rounds. Thankfully I cleared all the rounds and made it. 
The big hurdle is out of the way now. 

Sydney look so much more beautiful to me now... I have finally arrived !!!

Thanks to all those whose wishes were with me...

All the best to others too in their pursuit...

Cheers and Good Luck




bangalg said:


> I thought I will use the time before joining my new company to get started on my NSW licence. Booked my 'Driving Knowledge Test (DKT)' - a theory test- at the Silverwater RTA, Sydney. For people who hold a LMV/Car licence from India for over 3 years, they will have to pass the DKT and then pass the practical driving test to get the full NSW licence. The questions from DKT are selected from a standard question bank of 600 questions based on a 190 page book called 'Guide to Driving Test' which is freely available online. If you do not want to take this route, then getting a full NSW licence from scratch will take around 3 years- you will have to go through 3 separate stages- Learners, P1 and P- and that's best avoided.
> 
> The RTA guys looked at my Indian licence and asked me to get an endorsement for the licence from the Indian Consulate if I wanted my Indian licence to be recognised. That is because my middle name in the licence is abbreviated whereas in the Passport it is expanded. If the name on licence is EXACTLY the same as the one in the Passport then there are good chances such an endorsement will not be asked for. Anyway, I found that this rule is not so straight forward and it is left to the discretion of the RTA. Sometimes they do accept the Indian licence without the endorsement and sometimes they ask for the Consulate endorsement. This procedure has been introduced because some people from the sub-continent very ingeniously produced fake licences to get the full Australian Driving licence. I believe the RTA in NSW is much stricter than the one in VIC when it comes to asking for this requirement.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Great info bangalg...
> 
> Finally some good news from my side too... I have managed to land up a job in Sydney in my domain.
> It is a contract job but at least that would get me started off initially in Aus.
> ...


Hey Shubo !!!

A Big Big Congratulations !!!

I guess yours was the quickest in terms in landing with a Job in OZ 

Anyways - This is a booster for others as well for sure.

Btw - buddy, give us some job hunting tips like, resume, cove letter formats. How you followed up with the recruiters ? What was the interview pattern etc....


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

A big Congratulations for cracking it so quickly!



shubo2012 said:


> Great info bangalg...
> 
> Finally some good news from my side too... I have managed to land up a job in Sydney in my domain.
> It is a contract job but at least that would get me started off initially in Aus.
> ...


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I thought I will use the time before joining my new company to get started on my NSW licence. Booked my 'Driving Knowledge Test (DKT)' - a theory test- at the Silverwater RTA, Sydney. For people who hold a LMV/Car licence from India for over 3 years, they will have to pass the DKT and then pass the practical driving test to get the full NSW licence. The questions from DKT are selected from a standard question bank of 600 questions based on a 190 page book called 'Guide to Driving Test' which is freely available online. If you do not want to take this route, then getting a full NSW licence from scratch will take around 3 years- you will have to go through 3 separate stages- Learners, P1 and P- and that's best avoided.


Great post. You bang'ed it.  Just wanted to add that even if you go down the 3 separate stages route, you still have to give the DKT. DKT is compulsory.

bangalg, quick questions here:
1. If you clear your DKT, you still are given the Learner's license, right? You then need to give the driving test within the next 6 months or something right?
2. Just in case we fail the DKT, do we have to go down the 3 separate stages lane? Can't we re-take the test later on?



bangalg said:


> The RTA guys looked at my Indian licence and asked me to get an endorsement for the licence from the Indian Consulate if I wanted my Indian licence to be recognised. That is because my middle name in the licence is abbreviated whereas in the Passport it is expanded. If the name on licence is EXACTLY the same as the one in the Passport then there are good chances such an endorsement will not be asked for. Anyway, I found that this rule is not so straight forward and it is left to the discretion of the RTA. Sometimes they do accept the Indian licence without the endorsement and sometimes they ask for the Consulate endorsement. This procedure has been introduced because some people from the sub-continent very ingeniously produced fake licences to get the full Australian Driving licence. I believe the RTA in NSW is much stricter than the one in VIC when it comes to asking for this requirement.
> 
> In my case, I gave my DKT after which I thought I will get the endorsement done. However, after successfully completing my DKT when I went to another counter to complete the formalities, the lady asked me if I would want the 'Driving test' to be booked. I told her what the guy from the other counter had told me- to get my Indian licence endorsed from the Indian consulate before giving the driving test. She took my documents and went in for a lengthy 30 minute discussion with her colleagues after which she said that she has accepted my Indian licence and I would not have to get the endorsement. I was thrilled because it saved me a lot of trouble. Perhaps the fact that my plastic card (indian licence) was weather-beaten and appeared quite aged helped in convincing them that there is nothing fake about it. My driving test is scheduled in a couple weeks and I hope I will clear it in the first shot.
> 
> ...


bangalg, how was your DKT? Any do's and don't you could suggest? I plan to book my DKT right after landing. Thanks for that _assisted instructor_ info.

Regards.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Ronkhu...

Thanks a lot ... Hows it going for you buddy?

Yeah it was indeed much quicker than I thought would take.

No special job hunting tips which has not been discussed in this forum.

1. Apply anywhere and everywhere possible no matter whichever date the job ad was posted on. In the last 3-4 working days since I have arrived in Sydney, I might have applied to more than 20 jobs. Out of them 6-7 showed interest and took my application further.

2. Be truthful to your recruiter. Just before giving my consent for the job, I told him that I have prob'ly applied for the same job through some other consultancy. He then checked with the client if they have received my CV and he confirmed me that it's fine to go ahead with them as he'll send my CV right away. He did so and got me the interview call the very next day. 

3. Recruiters in your domain are the best judge of current markets. So if they ask you to lower your daily rate as the market is down a bit, then it would prob'ly be a good idea to take a slight hit on your rate and get the job. I was a bit lucky though in that aspect.

4. Different cover letter and resume for different job. All jobs won't have the same JD. So prepare accordingly.

5. Technical interview rounds were elaborate with full emphasis on the type of job at hand. They would ensure that you will be able to do the job. And if possible, its better to know about the person beforehand who is gonna interview you. I had an idea about this guy from my recruiter and was aware that he was a hands-on guy..so no fooling him with flowery answers and beating round the bush...be precise and to the point. If you don't know something tell him that you don't know.
You won't be evaluated negatively.
Others were general behavioral questions. Be confident in whatever you are saying.

6. Be thorough with your CV. 

These are some of the things I can think of right now.

Cheers n Best of Luck...






ronkhu said:


> Hey Shubo !!!
> 
> A Big Big Congratulations !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rvijaysubs said:


> Great post. You bang'ed it.  Just wanted to add that even if you go down the 3 separate stages route, you still have to give the DKT. DKT is compulsory.
> 
> bangalg, quick questions here:
> 1. If you clear your DKT, you still are given the Learner's license, right? You then need to give the driving test within the next 6 months or something right?
> ...


Hi Vijay,

1. Normally, if you clear DKT you are given the LL. But if you have not yet completed 3 months (or 6 for VIC) in this country, you will have your overseas licence privileges which will allow you to drive without an LL and no LL will be issued to you. But you will have to ask for an LL the moment you finish the 3 months and you still have not taken up the driving test. If you take the driving test within the 3 month period but you fail that test, your overseas licence privilege will cease and you will automatically be given the LL. If you pass the driving test within the 3 month period, of course you become a full licence holder.

2. DKT is very easy. Read the book + download the 600 questions and you will pass. I got 100% right. You will need an address proof like a bank statement to appear for the DKT. Else, on the form you take a reference of an NSW licence holder and you won't need even an address proof.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

bangalg said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> 1. Normally, if you clear DKT you are given the LL. But if you have not yet completed 3 months (or 6 for VIC) in this country, you will have your overseas licence privileges which will allow you to drive without an LL and no LL will be issued to you. But you will have to ask for an LL the moment you finish the 3 months and you still have not taken up the driving test. If you take the driving test within the 3 month period but you fail that test, your overseas licence privilege will cease and you will automatically be given the LL. If you pass the driving test within the 3 month period, of course you become a full licence holder.
> 
> 2. DKT is very easy. Read the book + download the 600 questions and you will pass. I got 100% right. You will need an address proof like a bank statement to appear for the DKT. Else, on the form you take a reference of an NSW licence holder and you won't need even an address proof.


3. And importantly- you need to have the Medicare card with you before you take the DKT.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hey Ronkhu...
> 
> Thanks a lot ... Hows it going for you buddy?
> 
> ...


Thanks Shubo !!
Mine is also finalised, just waiting for my wife's meds to be finalised.

Btw - I will call you up some day if its ok with you.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

bangalg said:


> 3. And importantly- you need to have the Medicare card with you before you take the DKT.


Just checked the List 2 POI documents and it also mentions a bank card. I hope to get the ATM card after the verification is done. Is the medicare card is mandatory?

Thanks bangalg.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rvijaysubs said:


> Just checked the List 2 POI documents and it also mentions a bank card. I hope to get the ATM card after the verification is done. Is the medicare card is mandatory?
> 
> Thanks bangalg.


Looks like you are right. They categorically kept asking for my Medicare card. But you do get your Medicare card in 7 days.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Its good to hear such positive comments. I am planning to relocate mid this month and start job hunt. Hope I will be as successful as you.



johnat21 said:


> johnat21 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem Shubo, I'm in Melbourne, been here 16 months now and live and love every minute even though it is expensive to live here! Melbourne is a fabulously multicultural place! I'm English and I work with 2 Indians, a Torres Strait islander a Sri Lankan a Chinese guy and another English guy as well as the Aussie bosses! I love it and Melbourne is a great place for eating and leisure especially if you're into sport! /QUOTE]


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Friends,

Nice to see you all here. I was active here until last year, then I don't know why I didn't got time to surf. Nice to see my friends like Anj and some others are still active here. I was looking for someone who landed here in Adelaide and their settlement stories...

We landed here in Adelaide during December '11 from Middle East wher we worked. Both me and my wife are from Banking and Finance and we were well aware that getting a start here in Adelaide will be little difficult than other cities. Within a weeks/months time we managed to get rented accommodation, school admission, car, medicare, driving license and other stuff. I enrolled for a 5 months taxation course here and started applying for jobs. Initially started getting interview calls from good Companies, but after 2nd/3rd level interviews I was not shortlisted further. Reasons might be lack of local experience, over qualifications etc.

First 4 months went like this and my wife also got some interview calls but results almost similar to me. Thanks to our Middle East job/savings which definitely helped us not to panic in the initial days. My wife got job first with SA Govt and during May I finished my Taxation Course and got 80% plus marks in the final exams which helped me to get a job offer from a Tax Accountant Firm. I started working with the Firm interviewing clients, lodge their tax returns etc etc which helped me to improve my language skills as well.

Within a months time, I got a job with SA Govt and I contunues to work with the Dept untill now. I strongly believe that local experience and local reference is the main reason for getting a job here in Adelaide and my 18 years experience in banking and Finance and Professional qualification etc etc is only secondary. Now I work full time with the Govt and part time with Tax Firm. I really **** the Tax Consultant job, one side I am getting good pay and other side I am getting good contacts. I strongly suggests all, if possible try to join Tax Course which starts during Jan every year. You will get minimum $ 500 pw if you work part time during evening time for Tax period (July - Oct).

Regarding Adelaide - One of the beatiful cities of Australia with full of greeneries and very few sky scrappers. Here in Adelaide you can live around 10-15 km close to the city and you can drive to CBD in 20 minutes time. There are good schools, lots of Asians, Indian Stores, Temples, Churches etc etc. One of the demerits here I noticed is the city and suburbs are deserted after 6 PM. No night life at all. I lived in Dubai, Bahrain, Mumbai, Bangalore and Cochin where life starts after 8 PM.

I met lots of new migrants here all have different stories, but all of them survived to get a job with an average of 6 months period. Initially what I thought was moving to Sydney after 2 years (State Sponsorship obligation) but now my family won't allow me to do that. They are happy, thats what we are looking for, right?

All of us are waiting for Christmas vacation - we plan to drive to Melbourne through Great Ocean Drive!! Then to Sydney where my brother lives...

Satish


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

satish_lkb said:


> ........


thanks a ton satish! this was the most required feedback about the location we plan to move too!! good to read u r settled and ur family is happy!! Wish we all r able to settle soon after reaching there! For now the patience game looks tiring and I know job hunting will be emotionally and physically tiring too! 

Really wish God helps us through the coming phase of our lives!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

satish_lkb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I strongly suggests all, if possible try to join Tax Course which starts during Jan every year. You will get minimum $ 500 pw if you work part time during evening time for Tax period (July - Oct).
> Satish


That is very good advice, thanks!


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

satish_lkb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Nice to see you all here. I was active here until last year, then I don't know why I didn't got time to surf. Nice to see my friends like Anj and some others are still active here. I was looking for someone who landed here in Adelaide and their settlement stories...
> 
> ...



Thanks Satish,to do the taxation course, are there any prerequisties?


----------



## vicaussie (Sep 28, 2012)

satish_lkb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Nice to see you all here. I was active here until last year, then I don't know why I didn't got time to surf.
> .
> ...


Thanks for the post Satish, i have a small query if u could address this...u've stated that u were in Gulf for sometime...DIAC requires PCC for periods stayed in other countries over 12 months...did u submit PCCs for all the periods u stayed out of country ??

Thanks,
Vicaussie


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

vicaussie said:


> Thanks for the post Satish, i have a small query if u could address this...u've stated that u were in Gulf for sometime...DIAC requires PCC for periods stayed in other countries over 12 months...did u submit PCCs for all the periods u stayed out of country ??
> 
> Thanks,
> Vicaussie


Hi friend,

Yes we submitted PCC from Middle East also. We approached CID office who issues PCC in the country where I worked. If you are in a foreign country you need to approach the related Embassy for getting PCC.

Hope I replied your query.

Satish


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

daindivin said:


> Thanks Satish,to do the taxation course, are there any prerequisties?


Hi,

There are no prerequisites for this course. People are coming from all field & industry to pursue this course ( in my class lots of engineers, tradies etc were there) Some of them are coming mainly to get an idea of taxation rules so that they can lodge their tax return their own and also for their tax management. Others are mainly new migrants.

To get job offer, you need to get 80% in the final exams and clear Interview and Training Program. getting 80% marks is not a himalayan task, if you have a basic idea of tax rules just attend the classes regularly and spend atleast 1 hour per day for studies. You need to have at least intermediate language skills in English, because you are interviewing various clients and finalises and lodges their tax return. We all are having that skills thats why we are here!!

If you can succeed, its a Permanent job every year during tax season!! which is a good reference for other jobs, you can improve your language skills further...

If anyone requires more details, happy to help..

Satish


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

satish_lkb said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are no prerequisites for this course. People are coming from all field & industry to pursue this course ( in my class lots of engineers, tradies etc were there) Some of them are coming mainly to get an idea of taxation rules so that they can lodge their tax return their own and also for their tax management. Others are mainly new migrants.
> 
> ...


Thanks Satish for taking the time. Appreciate it. What is the typical cost of this course.


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

daindivin said:


> Thanks Satish for taking the time. Appreciate it. What is the typical cost of this course.


For the year 2012 it was $ 600 approx including study materials. Its very cheap compared to various other courses. The course is for 5 months - 3 to 4 hrs in a week - Here in Adelaide there were 11 centres - each having classes during week days/weekends during evening time. I reckon In Sydney, Melbourne and other cities more centres will be there.

Limited seats - and if you want your preferred day and time - book well before time..

Satish


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

satish_lkb said:


> For the year 2012 it was $ 600 approx including study materials. Its very cheap compared to various other courses. The course is for 5 months - 3 to 4 hrs in a week - Here in Adelaide there were 11 centres - each having classes during week days/weekends during evening time. I reckon In Sydney, Melbourne and other cities more centres will be there.
> 
> Limited seats - and if you want your preferred day and time - book well before time..
> 
> Satish


As for job placements...do they assist with that?


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

daindivin said:


> As for job placements...do they assist with that?


Hi,

The Course is conducted by a US based Tax Accountant Company called H&R Block. They have branches/offices acroos the globe. If you are getting 80% in final exams, they will call you for interview and if you are succeesful, they will place you in one of their offices as preferred by you. Here in Australia, I believe more than 75% of the residents are lodging their tax return through Tax Agent. So during tax season (July to Oct) a hell of a job and Tax Agents needs Tax Consultants..

There are 37 offices for them in Adelaide itself. Adelaide is small compared to cities like Sydney, Melbourne and Perth. Then you can imagine how many offices will be there in other big cities and job potential..

Once you start working with them, your clients will be business man, IT professionals, HR Managers, Doctors, Engineers etc etc. You will get lots of contacts. Exploit that for a better career...

Satish


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

satish_lkb said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Course is conducted by a US based Tax Accountant Company called H&R Block. They have branches/offices acroos the globe. If you are getting 80% in final exams, they will call you for interview and if you are succeesful, they will place you in one of their offices as preferred by you. Here in Australia, I believe more than 75% of the residents are lodging their tax return through Tax Agent. So during tax season (July to Oct) a hell of a job and Tax Agents needs Tax Consultants..
> 
> ...


Much appreciated. More than the money I think what I am interested in is in the contacts I may make. New country, I think that makes the biggest difference in gelling with the community. A much overused and small word.. but here i go again "Thank you".


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

daindivin said:


> Much appreciated. More than the money I think what I am interested in is in the contacts I may make. New country, I think that makes the biggest difference in gelling with the community. A much overused and small word.. but here i go again "Thank you".


And i guess this is the site to enroll -> - The Tax Institute

correct?


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

daindivin said:


> Much appreciated. More than the money I think what I am interested in is in the contacts I may make. New country, I think that makes the biggest difference in gelling with the community. A much overused and small word.. but here i go again "Thank you".


Hi,

I was sitting idle for the first 4 months but utilised that time for the tax course. I know that non IT professionals have to wait a little for getting a beginning in Australia. But there are exceptions as well.

If you can make it.. its a good thing. You will get a job in Tax field, local reference, you will get lot of contacts etc etc..

Satish


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

daindivin said:


> And i guess this is the site to enroll -> - The Tax Institute
> 
> correct?


Hi,

There are lots available here with different course period, fees etc etc. I did it with H & R Block. (Income Tax Course - H&R Block - Tax Accountants)

You can just shop and select the best one.

Satish


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

A comparison of Banking in Australia vs Banking in India:

- I cannot generate a phone-banking PIN online. I have to walk to a Branch
- Fund Transfers take 3 days- even if it is between accounts in the same Bank
- Calling up the contact centre costs you around $0.50 a minute (they are all 13XXX numbers) and you have to really wait for eternity
- To order a Bank-Draft, you have visit the Branch
- There is no concept of cheque books (That is fine- as nobody asks takes cheques)
- If you swipe your card in another Bank's ATM, they charge you some $ for using their infrastructure

On the positive side, you can do almost all transactions by swiping your card... you don't need to carry any cash at all.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

bangalg said:


> A comparison of Banking in Australia vs Banking in India:
> 
> - I cannot generate a phone-banking PIN online. I have to walk to a Branch
> - Fund Transfers take 3 days- even if it is between accounts in the same Bank
> ...


quick question bangalg, do they also charge everytime we swipe the card at any the outlets?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

No charges for swiping a card in any shop/ outlet.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

bangalg said:


> A comparison of Banking in Australia vs Banking in India:
> 
> - I cannot generate a phone-banking PIN online. I have to walk to a Branch
> - Fund Transfers take 3 days- even if it is between accounts in the same Bank
> ...


bangalg, AFAIR, you've opened your bank account in Commonwealth. 

1. Do they charge for bank branch visits? 
2. You pay any monthly fees? (you've taken the Smart Access or Complete Access). Why would one pay a monthly fee, any advantages?

Regards.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rvijaysubs said:


> bangalg, AFAIR, you've opened your bank account in Commonwealth.
> 
> 1. Do they charge for bank branch visits?
> 2. You pay any monthly fees? (you've taken the Smart Access or Complete Access). Why would one pay a monthly fee, any advantages?
> ...


They do not charge for branch visits per se. There is no monthly fee for first year- beyond that, as long as you ensure a monthly inflow of $2000 in your account, there are no fees. Basically, make it your salary account.
In general, CBA is considered a good bank.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

*NRE vs NRO accounts (Specific only to India)*
------------------------------------------------------
It took some time for me to understand the subtle differences between the two accounts. Finally on top of it. Hope this helps others scratching their heads about it:

*NRE Account*

- Rupee denominated
- Funding can only be through $ remittances from abroad
- Can transfer back money to Australian $ account online
- Money can be used for any purpose in India- like a normal account
- Has to be a totally new account
- Interest earnings taxed at flat 30%

*NRO Account*

- Can convert existing Savings account to NRO account
- Converting to NRO will not impact existing Standing Instructions on your Savings account in any way
- Rupee denominated
- Funding can be through both $ remittances from abroad and Rupee remittances from India
- Cannot transfer back money to Australian $ account (special approval needed)
- Money can be used for any purpose in India- like a normal account
- New account- so you get a new card, new ATM PIN and Internet PIN
- Interest earnings taxed at flat 30%

Ideally, open both accounts in India. Only problem is it requires 'proof of address' for Australia. And that is difficult to get before you move from India. I managed to do it from India- somehow. So most people have to open these accounts after making the move to Australia.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Why would you pay a flat 30% interest on your account when interest in Australia is taxed at marginal rate (which is lower than that at times) plus first $1500 of interest are tax free or at 15% depending on your income level.


----------



## amitmal18 (Oct 24, 2012)

If you are in Sydeny, and looking for cheeper and better stuff... go to Paramatta - you will find lots of indian stores there, also go to Burwood (Chinies and Indian) for accomodation its not cheap but convinient as the markets are near and conectivity is amazing.

Always use internet to call India or international, never use your cell phone it will cost you alot. get skype installed on the mobile and use that. never buy those internal calling cards most of the times they will not give you the right talktime.

Banking - always for a saving account and dont ask for a check book it will cost you money, never use the swipe machine for a cash-out as it will cost you more, use ATM only.

To buy home goods and daily needs, shope from Doller shopes then marts as these are exp.

For food (Fresh) go to the local chinies markets or if you can drive go to the weekly farm sales (Lot Chepper)

For Jobs - Reg with centerlink and post your resume at Seek (Search google as i cant post url) and mycareer (Search google as i cant post url)... always update your resume to be on top of the list.

For Accomodation search - domain or allhomes (Search google as i cant post url)

Travel - Get a all in one pass - Train, fairy and Bus - you will save money

For jobs - one advice DONT JUST GET ANY JOB.... wait for the right one and you will get it.


I have lived in Sydney for 7 years and realy enjoyed it. wishing you the same.


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Bangalg/ Anj and Others,

Thanks a lot for all the valuable information in this forum and especially this thread. I've already booked my tickets to Sydney and will be there by Feb 2nd, 2013. I have 6 years of experience in Java application development and am wondering whether the Oracle Java Certifications will be of any help in landing my first job?

Do Aussie employers value these certifications? Any input you can give will be of great value to me. Thanks in advance.

Vijay


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

vijaymahes said:


> Hello Bangalg/ Anj and Others,
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the valuable information in this forum and especially this thread. I've already booked my tickets to Sydney and will be there by Feb 2nd, 2013. I have 6 years of experience in Java application development and am wondering whether the Oracle Java Certifications will be of any help in landing my first job?
> 
> ...


Certifications will definitely help. 

Try completing certifications before you move to OZ as they are very expensive here.

All the best!!


----------



## bageera (Jul 22, 2012)

bangalg said:


> NRE vs NRO accounts (Specific only to India)
> ------------------------------------------------------
> It took some time for me to understand the subtle differences between the two accounts. Finally on top of it. Hope this helps others scratching their heads about it:
> 
> ...


Interest on NRE are tax free.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

hey how are things? where have u landed job? how is melbourne?



coolsnake said:


> Certifications will definitely help.
> 
> Try completing certifications before you move to OZ as they are very expensive here.
> 
> All the best!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mmanjrekar said:


> hey how are things? where have u landed job? how is melbourne?


Hi Buddy,
Things are going great, thanks. 

I have joined one of Australia's leading financial services provider. It's been a totally different but enjoyable experience so far. 

Melbourne is good. I got to see all the four different season variations just in this one week. 

So when do you plan make the move? Howz the planning going?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Coolsnake,
I see you are also here in Melbourne. Have you got a job already? I am on my first week and so far the only job offer has been for Canberra and of course I am not going to take that since am on PR Victoria


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

patopking said:


> Coolsnake,
> I see you are also here in Melbourne. Have you got a job already? I am on my first week and so far the only job offer has been for Canberra and of course I am not going to take that since am on PR Victoria


Hi Patopking,
Yes, I have started working already. 

Wow... Cool!! Job offer on your first week. That's amazing. :clap2: 

I think you can contact Vic and check if they are ok if you take up the job offer from Canberra and promise to spend the obligation period of 2 years in the near future. They have waived it for others and they might do the same for you as well.

Or if you are prepared to wait, then nothing like it. 

Let us know how you progress and good luck with the job hunt.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

It would be really great if you can provide some info on my queries.

I am basically in the process of doing RPL.
First of all Is RPL needed ? i am from Electronics and Comm branch but working as software engineer/consultant.
Second in RPL they talk about TECHNOLOGY RESOURCES Section, do i have to just mention technology names or explain them.

Thanks in advance.

Also just let me know how is the job opportunity in Australia for software engineers.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rams2012 said:


> It would be really great if you can provide some info on my queries.
> 
> I am basically in the process of doing RPL.
> First of all Is RPL needed ? i am from Electronics and Comm branch but working as software engineer/consultant.
> ...


For ECE, you don't need RPL. Normal skill assessment would suffice.

Software Engineers is a very generic term. You can check SEEK for openings in your domain & technology to get a better picture.

Good luck!!


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply.
However, which site (acs.gov.au?) i have to look for right ACS that is applicable for me?

Also, i understand from this forum that if your qualification and work experience is not matching then we have to go through RPL before doing skill assessment.
Is it not true?

As i am newbie, just ignore if i am being too trivial.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rams2012 said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply.
> However, which site (acs.gov.au?) i have to look for right ACS that is applicable for me?
> 
> Also, i understand from this forum that if your qualification and work experience is not matching then we have to go through RPL before doing skill assessment.
> ...


Yes, ACS is where you need to look for details.

ECE is recognised as an IT degree by ACS. You can search this forum as many people from ECE background have undertaken normal skill assessment instead of RPL.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply.
> However, which site (acs.gov.au?) i have to look for right ACS that is applicable for me?
> 
> Also, i understand from this forum that if your qualification and work experience is not matching then we have to go through RPL before doing skill assessment.
> ...


Hi Rams,

As pointed by Coolsnake, If you hold an ECE BE degree you do not need RPL, Nor mal Assesment would suffice. I am also an ECE Degree holder and I got my education assessed .
With regards to SOftware Engineer, How many years of exp you have and what sort of roles an responsibilities you have depending on that you will get occupation Code.

My experience is nw 10 years and I had applied for Developer Programmer, However since my Roles for last 4 years have been like Project/Delivery Manager,
The ACS asked me to change to occupation code Software Engineer. So even if you put a wrong occ code they will give you an option later

Regards
RK


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok great! that's a good news, as atlease i don't have to run behind the employers for project references.
I am having 7 years of exp in development, so i will go with developer programmer.
Did you get a job?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi bangalg,

Am a regular follower of ur posts...missed reading some recently though....
hope u r getting better acquainted with the land of down under..
Watz up with ur job hunt...hows life in general there?
Myself,my son n hubby are expectin the grant anytime soon as our doc submission is over with last week..
Do pen ur experiences to us.

Thanks.


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Attended my first interview 3 days back and happy to say that I have got the offer (Contract) yesterday from a large wealth management company in Sydney. I am waiting for the official offer which I will get from my Contractor (a large Indian IT company). It is a fixed term contract for 6 months and is likely to lead on to a permanent role. Happy to get my first break here! Waiting to see what my Salary is going to be. Negotiating on a range.
> 
> Interview was fine. They focus a lot on communication skills and what you have done- especially in your most recent job. But there were no infinite number of rounds. Just one proper interview.
> 
> ...


Kickin myself for missing to read this on the day it was posted...
Amazing read..keep up the magnanimity bangalg..

Thanks again.


----------



## kbinoz (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello Friends

I got my PR by sep end 2012. Currently winding up things in India to move to Sydney for job-search by Feb end or March start.

I see lot of collective experience/wisdon from people who are already ahead of me and "been there done that"; and hope that I would get some realistic feedback to the questions I have at this moment.

Here's my summary: 

1. IT professional with 10+ years of experience - primarily technical, in SAP NetWeaver. Certified SAP Portal consultant. At a managerial post in a big consulting/technology US mnc working out of Bangalore, but in the last few days of my notice period.
2. Have plans to get PMP certified by April. Already completed the PMP workshop for 35 PDUs and will take the test once in Oz.
3. International exposure - Have lived in Canada/US, UK, Europe in the past on work assignments, but would be my first time to Oz.
4. First, would travel alone to search/land a job then would bring wife/kid over.

Questions:

1. Is INR 600000 ~ 10k AUD enough for 4 months considering worst-case scenario of being jobless and in a shared accommodation?
2. What options does one have to earn money (what kind of jobs available?) while trying/waiting to get a job of your choice/field?
3. How's the demand for SAP NetWeaver (if someone really knows)?
4. I do understand that Oz follows/recognizes the Prince2 model for Proj. Mgmt, nevertheless does PMP certification add value in Oz?

This is my first post since becoming a member of this forum a couple of days back. Please excuse my ignorance if the info I am seeking here is already available in other threads - if you know, do guide me to those threads.

Cheers


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Bangalg Hang in there, you will get something eventually, this is one of the reasons why I always suggest coming with spouse and family keeps your mind off these things ..
> 
> About sydney having too many jobs, yeah too many jobs but too many takers which means more competition. I know a few people who went to sydney, could not manage a job but the moment they came to melbourne they got one, infact they kept applying for jobs in melbourne and sydney and got one in Melbourne
> 
> As for veggies and fruits go, Woolies and Coles are very expensive. Look for asian shops or best is to buy from Sunday market. I buy form Asian shops and a bit from Aldi. Mushrooms right now are for 5bux a kilo at aldi while asian shops sell for 8 bux per kilo and the mushrooms at aldi are better. eventually you get the hang of it, Thursdays usually veggies are cheaper. Indian dominated and chinese dominated areas have cheaper veggies. Try not to buy form woolies or coles, they are the most expensive. If you want to pick Yogurt, try Sharmas yogurt form Indian store, one of the best, comes for 6-7 bux for 2 KG, dont try greek yogurt from woolies or coles, very expensive and sour


Where is the Sunday Market?


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

satish_lkb said:


> For the year 2012 it was $ 600 approx including study materials. Its very cheap compared to various other courses. The course is for 5 months - 3 to 4 hrs in a week - Here in Adelaide there were 11 centres - each having classes during week days/weekends during evening time. I reckon In Sydney, Melbourne and other cities more centres will be there.
> 
> Limited seats - and if you want your preferred day and time - book well before time..
> 
> Satish


Whats the website for this tax course. Will be arriving shortly in Sydney and would like to do this course if possible.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

kbinoz said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I got my PR by sep end 2012. Currently winding up things in India to move to Sydney for job-search by Feb end or March start.
> 
> ...


You said you are working for big MNC, did you explore the option of getting transfered to australia if your company has its branch in Auzee?


----------



## RRJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, 

Congratulations on your success. Your write ups are really informative. 

I am wanting to apply under the 'human resource advisor' nominated occupation; I hold a degree in MBA (HR) at the masters level and a degree in B.Engg at the graduation level. (both from India)

I am amidst the skill assessment process. I have a few prominent concerns; i would be obliged if you could provide some useful insight: 

1. Do I need to submit the transcripts for both my degrees, even though I don't have any relevant experience regarding my degree in B.Engg. Someone told me, that we do not need to submit transcripts, per se. Only scanned copies would suffice. Is this correct ?! 

2. Who can certify the copies of the documents ?Are they to be attested only by a notary or can a certification by gazetted officer also suffice (like we usually get done for local purposes) ?! 

Thank you for your time. 

Regards.


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Job Offered in other state.*

Hi,

I have been offered a job in some state by the company I am working currently. But I have state sponsorship from other state. What should I do now. I don't want to miss that job offer. Please suggest something.

Thanks...


----------



## kbinoz (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes auzee_bujji, I did explore that option but there's nothing cut out for my profile and I was done waiting so took the decision to resign.

However, I would be interested in knowing answers to my questions, if someone like you or other experienced members on this forum, knows!

Cheers
Kaushik


----------



## Mav3rick (Dec 3, 2012)

satish_lkb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Nice to see you all here. I was active here until last year, then I don't know why I didn't got time to surf. Nice to see my friends like Anj and some others are still active here. I was looking for someone who landed here in Adelaide and their settlement stories...
> 
> ...


Hey Satish - is it ok if I PM you? Got some questions


----------



## Megha09 (Dec 16, 2012)

Great post  Thanks for posting


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

satish_lkb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Nice to see you all here. I was active here until last year, then I don't know why I didn't got time to surf. Nice to see my friends like Anj and some others are still active here. I was looking for someone who landed here in Adelaide and their settlement stories...
> 
> ...


This is an excellent post - in that , you not only tell us of your experience but you also advice newcomers on not shying away from taking courses to further your own career!!
Keep it up - and all the best...  
Did you consider writing a blog and outlining your daily life in Aus? From schools, to markets etc.?


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

saradha said:


> Kickin myself for missing to read this on the day it was posted...
> Amazing read..keep up the magnanimity bangalg..
> 
> Thanks again.


Saradha, Thanks for the write up. Would you mind sharing your personal email ID as I have some queries to make, please email me @[email protected]


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

amitmal18 . . . 

Would you care to clarify the word "chinies"? It sounds somewhat derogatory/disrespectful. It's very possible that I'm mistaken about this, however.


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Any one out here who has landed in West Australia? Please throw some light, eager to know about that state too as I plan to move in shortly.


----------



## Vij (May 3, 2013)

kbinoz said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I got my PR by sep end 2012. Currently winding up things in India to move to Sydney for job-search by Feb end or March start.
> 
> ...


Am new to this forum. Was just reading all the posts of this title. Gone thro' all the 19 pages. It has loads of information.:clap2:
Not to forget i'm also keeping my fingers crossed for my PR:fingerscrossed:


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Satish,

Nice to have a detailed information on Adelaide and financial services market there. It was really a good detailed account about Adelaide and its life in general. I got PR 190 SA and will move to Adelaide in the 2nd week of May'2013 and expecting a lot of co-operation from you and i am immigrating as an liasion officer and and had a 15 years of experience of India in accounting, financial and liasioning sector and i think you know a lot about these sectors. 

Hope to get the very vital guidelines from you. 

Please let me know that can i pm you or can we conversate through mails ?

Thanks in advance.


Regards





satish_lkb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Nice to see you all here. I was active here until last year, then I don't know why I didn't got time to surf. Nice to see my friends like Anj and some others are still active here. I was looking for someone who landed here in Adelaide and their settlement stories...
> 
> ...


----------



## vyshu (May 10, 2013)

Hi bangalg,

Execellent Post....., I have gone through this entire post of 19 pages and I found it very useful as I am 1 of the aspiring Migrant.

I have got my Visa grant and I am planning to move to Sydney in a couple of months or so with my family. I just wanted to know how were you able to book initial accommodation from India.As my husband would be moving first so we wanted to know if it is easier to book an accommodation from India.


----------



## Raghuram (Dec 3, 2013)

shubo2012 said:


> Finally some good news from my side too... I have managed to land up a job in Sydney in my domain.  It is a contract job but at least that would get me started off initially in Aus.
> The day before y'day the recruiter contacted me and took my consent, y'day I cleared the first technical round and today I went to the client office for the final rounds. Thankfully I cleared all the rounds and made it.
> The big hurdle is out of the way now.


Hello Shubho2012

I am an SAP ABAP con, planning a move to Melbourne in Jan-Feb. Howz the job market over there? Would be nice to hear from you. THanks. 

Cheers.
Raghuram


----------



## Raghuram (Dec 3, 2013)

bangalg said:


> To those IT guys who are landing here-let me warn you that things are slowing down. The opportunities are not that easy to come by, contract rates are reducing as companies are getting more CVs to choose from per opportunity. Permanent jobs are hard to come by. Whether you are short listed simply depends on the 'key word matches' between your CV and the job advertised.
> This is based on my experience with 'BA jobs' so far. But then, I think you can generalise the above to the whole of IT in Australia. As one consultant put it, It is a 'candidate rich' market.


Hello Bangalg. 

Any idea how the scene is now? I plan to come over in Jan-Feb and I find the data on this forum inconclusive. Is the IT scene cooling down now? I thank you and others for your awesome posts. Cheers.

Raghuram


----------



## Raghuram (Dec 3, 2013)

bangalg said:


> *NRE vs NRO accounts (Specific only to India)*
> ------------------------------------------------------
> It took some time for me to understand the subtle differences between the two accounts. Finally on top of it. Hope this helps others scratching their heads about it:
> 
> ...


So much to do, so little time.


----------

